# Ragazze dell'Est



## Insonne di Seattle (3 Ottobre 2007)

ragazzi, sta per aprirsi l'ennesima voragine.....

La mai ragazza Baltica (abbiamo un rapporto a distanza) si sta comportando in maniera molto strana.

Lei abita da sola, ha uno stipendio di 200 Euro al mese che comunque le garantiscono, considerato il tenore di vita locale, di pagare l'affito e di comperare quello che le serve. Fa la segretaria nella società dello zio.

2 settimane fa mi ha telefonato per dirmi che ha un problema col fisco. Cioè, il fisco si è accorto che lei ha lavorato per tutta la vita (ha 24 anni) al nero e la convocavacon una lettera per chiederle spiegazioni. io le ho dato tutti i consigli del caso. 

Apro una parentesi. Lei ha sempre avuto problemi di salute a causa di una ciste uterina di 2 centimentri che le è comparsa 7-8 mesi fa. A quanto pare non c'è ancora il bisogno di operarla. E' andata avanti per tutto questo tempo a forza di medicinali. Però, stranamente, nei 20 giorni in cui è stata a casa mia di medicinali non se ne è portata appresso nessuno. Glielo faccio notare. lei mi risponde che si era organizzata in modo da finire la cura prima del periodo in cui sapeva che saremmo stati insieme (bo?). 
Inoltre, stranamente, per tutto quel periodo mi ha chiesto di usare il profilattico proprio perchè la lubrificazione avrebbe consentito di non provare disagio, visto la sua condizione. un paio di volte, mentre facevamo l'amore, abbiamo dovuto sospendere perchè le faceva male. Inoltre, lo facevamo sempre in un unica posizione, perchè se la cambiava, provava dolore.

Altra parentesi. Ogni volta che ci siamo visti a Roma (dove abito) o a Londra (dove siamo andati l'anno scorso per il mio compleanno) o nella sua città (dove lei mi ospitava) ho sempre sostenuto per intero ogni tipo di spesa (cene, alberghi, metropolitana, teatro, saune, centri sportivi, ogni cosa) tranne le spese per il suo aereo (quando lei è venuta a Roma o quando siamo andati a Londra). A londra, infatti, al momento di pagare l'albergo (l'ultimo giorno, al momento di lasciare l'albergo), mi sono incazzato perchè ho pagato io nonostante fossimo daccordo di dividere la spesa. Mi sono sentito sfruttato (come al solito). Lei mi ha detto che mi avrebbe fatto un bonifico internazionale, ma io poi le ho detto di lasciar perdere e le ho abbuonato tutto. (mi sembra sgradevole discutere sul denaro. io per carattere sono così). Ps: In 3 giorni a Londra ho speso circa 2000 Euro, tra ristoranti, teatri e albergo Guoman 5 stelle lux davanti al Towerbridge).

Torniamo alla storia inerente il fisco. Io le ho offerto di mandarle dei soldi e lei mi ha detto di non preoccuparmi perchè non avrebbe mai accettato una cosa del genere. Più volte mi sono offerto di mandarle dei soldi ma lei ha sempre rifiutato. 
Negli ultimi 4 giorni mi ha telefonato tutti i giorni (cosa sospetta, perchè in genere ci sentiamo una volta ogni 15-20 giorni. pensavo infatti che avesse l'amante). 
E invece si stava preparando il terreno per....

... 2 giorni fa mi ha telefonato e mi ha chiesto di mandarle 500 Euro per appianare quel problema col fisco! io le ho detto di sì, senza esitare. Anzi, l'ho ringraziata, perchè mi dava l'opportunità di dimostrarle una volta di più quanto lei fosse importante per me (!). Poi le ho chiesto: come stai con la tua ciste? E lei scoppia a piangere e mi dice che forse ha la Leucemia. mi dice che le compaiono dei lividi sulla pelle senza motivo, anche mentre mi parlava (in serata ho fatto delle ricerche su internet. ho vosto che tra i sintomi, c'è il formarsi spontaneo di lividi. questo problema lo aveva anche questa estate. L'ho visto io con i miei occhi). Io la consolo. poi le ricordo più volte di darmi le sue coordinate bancarie via mail.

ieri mattina, immediatamente, mi manda le sue coordinate bancarie. ieri sono stato nervosissimo tutto il giorno. Ho letto decine di forum sulle ragazze dell'est e quanto sono furbe. Mi sembra strano, nella stessa telefonata, di ricevere una richiesta di invio di denaro + la rivelazione che forse ha la leucemia. Senza contare che è assurdo che il Fisco se la prenda col lavoratore e non col datore di lavoro. a quel punto, su consiglio di un amico, le ho chiesto di mandarmi via mail la lettera che lei "avrebbe" ricevuto dal fisco. In realtà, per chi non lo sapesse, io faccio l'avvocato e ho (tra i tanti) anche un master in diritto tributario, con specializzazione nel campo internazionale. 
In Usa ho conosciuto degli avvocati che fanno parte degli studi legali più importanti della terra e un paio di questi mi deve un favore. Dunque, l'idea è quella di farmi mandare la lettera, farla tradurre dal centro mondiale che questo studio legale ha a Singapore (traducono ogni lingua della terra) e fare poi difendere la mia fidanzata (gratis) da uno studio che si trova nel paese baltico in cui lei vive. Ho già contattato tutti questi avvocati. Aspettano tutti solo questa fantomatica lettera del Fisco per preparare una difesa. Solo che....

stamattina lei ha fatto marcia indietro. ha detto via mail che non vuole fare cause e che avrebbe chiesto i soldi ai genitori. io ho insistito, dicendole che forse non bisognava fare nessuna causa (c'è sempre la possibilità di fare un concordato col fisco). Lei mi ha addirittura telefonato per dirmi che mia ama bla bla bla picci micci ma di non preoccuparmi perchè ha gia chiesto i soldi ai genitori quindi tutto ok. Ci salutiamo. Io però, incazzato, le mando una mail dove le scrivo, laconico: "mandami questa cazzo di lettera" e lei mi risponde incazzata, dicendo di non usare questo linguaggio con lei e che lei mi ha consultato come fidanzato, non come avvocato e di considerare la vicenda chiusa.

a questo punto, sono lì per lì per scrivere: mandami la lettera, SE ESISTE!

Voi che dite?(ma che dovete dì?!?!?! la situazione è chiara!) 

Io sono ad un passo dallo scaricarla.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ragazzi, sta per aprirsi l'ennesima voragine.....
> 
> La mai ragazza Baltica (abbiamo un rapporto a distanza) si sta comportando in maniera molto strana.
> 
> ...


 
TI RIPETO, SEI BUONO COME ME, MA NON FESSO SCARICALAAAAAAA


----------



## Lettrice (3 Ottobre 2007)

*Insonne bello di mamma tua...*

Repeat message:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

... vuoi che te lo dica o lo intuisci da solo?

Tu sei innamorato dell'essere innamorato... quella donna in tutto questo non c'entra una mazza... Aggiungo che ti era gia' stata data un'opinione in merito...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (3 Ottobre 2007)

infatti la situazione è evidente.

solo che adesso io:

1) faccio finta di niente e continuo la relazione (non sono capace)

2) le faccio una cazziata e continuo la relazione (di sicuro lei mi intorterà con le parole)

3) la faccio una cazziata e la lascio

4) la lascio in silenzio, sparendo, non rispondendo a telefonate, sms, mail ecc.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Ottobre 2007)

La 4


----------



## Bruja (3 Ottobre 2007)

*Insonne*

Confermo il mio post..... magari aggiungo che se per il futuro eviti persdone "casualmente" bisognose di aiuto o supporto, magari ti togli un pensiero.
Lettrice ha delle ragioni sul tuo stato, tu vuoi sempore stare nel "Sabato del villaggio" ma se non sei in grado di affrontare la domenica starai nel limbo "dell'est" a vita....
Sei innamorato dell'amore, ma anche del ruolo di paladino salvatore, ed in questo quelle signorine sono meglio di Angelica, Ginevra ed Isotta messe insieme, ma al conio valgono un soldo bucato.
Bruja


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (3 Ottobre 2007)

magari però prima do un ultimatum:

se non mi mandi sta cazzo di lettera del fisco, vuol dire che era tutta una balla e ti lascio.

(già immagino la risposta: "dubiti che ti abbia detto una cazzata?!?!?! allora ti lascio io per prima!)


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (3 Ottobre 2007)

L'unico grosso problema è:

posso io lasciare una che mi ha appena detto in lacrime che sta facendo gli accertamenti per vedere se ha la leucemia?
E se fosse vero e io sto facendo il più grosso errore della mia vita?

mi sento le palle chiusse in una morsa


----------



## Lettrice (3 Ottobre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> L'unico grosso problema è:
> 
> posso io lasciare una che mi ha appena detto in lacrime che sta facendo gli accertamenti per vedere se ha la leucemia?
> E se fosse vero e io sto facendo il più grosso errore della mia vita?
> ...



Insonne fammi sto favore va...


----------



## Bruja (3 Ottobre 2007)

*Insonne*

Sei avvocato e capisci la materia, che cavolo potrà opporre? Se non le sta bene significa che non era tanto bisognosa o che non ti ha raccontato le cose come stavano, quindi ti ha ingannato.... dopo di che dare corso alla decisione numero 4!
Bruja


----------



## Iris (3 Ottobre 2007)

*insonne*

Ti ho risposto dall'altra parte...non ho fatto in tempo.


----------



## Iris (3 Ottobre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> magari però prima do un ultimatum:
> 
> se non mi mandi sta cazzo di lettera del fisco, vuol dire che era tutta una balla e ti lascio.
> 
> (già immagino la risposta: "dubiti che ti abbia detto una cazzata?!?!?! allora ti lascio io per prima!)


 
Tu le rispondi che non puoi aiutarla se non conosci a fondo il problema. un avvocato i documenti se li legge...mi se li fa dettare...
E poi una che sospetta la leucemia ,non si preoccupa di un problemuccio con il fisco...ha solo 24 anni....quanto è grave 1sto problema, dài!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> L'unico grosso problema è:
> 
> posso io lasciare una che mi ha appena detto in lacrime che sta facendo gli accertamenti per vedere se ha la leucemia?
> E se fosse vero e io sto facendo il più grosso errore della mia vita?
> ...


 
NON TI FARE FOTTERE!!! ESCI QUELLE PALLE CHE NON HO USCITO IO, EMANDALA AFFANCULO, COL METODO N 4. è un occasione d'oro


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (3 Ottobre 2007)

secondo me già il pormi davanti ad una situazione del genere è indicativo....

ragazze, che vi posso dire?
Speravo che non avrei mai scritto un post del genere, e invece.....

adesso però mi sento più tranquillo rispetto alla mia altra delusione.

Ho capito una volta per tutte che non c'è proprio spazio per la gente come me su questo pianeta. Preso atto, si va avanti.  E quando avrò 60 anni il mondo avrà un nuovo grassone ricco e pelato che farà soffrire avvenenti 24enni mantenute da me. Una grande villa con piscina vuota, con qualche zoccola di passaggio che verrà lì a farmi visita per fare un bagno in piscina, mica per me.

E vabè.

Torno a guadagnarmi il caviale quotidiano.

pensavo che non avrei mai più piantio davanti ad una tastiera. e invece..


----------



## Old sfigatta (3 Ottobre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> secondo me già il pormi davanti ad una situazione del genere è indicativo....
> 
> ragazze, che vi posso dire?
> Speravo che non avrei mai scritto un post del genere, e invece.....
> ...


 


Insonne.......... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




non piangere dai!!!!!!!!!!
non per una stronza che magari non se lo merita!
e poi non sai la verità qual'é?????????????????

non hai pensato di prendere un'aereo e vederci chiaro fino in fondo??????
secondo me é la soluzione per non avere né rimorsi né rimpianti...

andata mattino/ritorno sera

butterai qualche 100 euro
ma una soddisfazione non é MAI PAGATA  

	
	
		
		
	


	





io farei così


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (3 Ottobre 2007)

..... e tutto per 500 Euro !

Ammaza quanto valeva sto rapporto!


----------



## Lettrice (3 Ottobre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> secondo me già il pormi davanti ad una situazione del genere è indicativo....
> 
> ragazze, che vi posso dire?
> Speravo che non avrei mai scritto un post del genere, e invece.....
> ...


Caro Insonne,

Anziche' lamentarti di quanto sia crudele il mondo, dovresti chiederti se per caso la vecchiaia che ti sei dipinto non e' in fin dei conti quello che vuoi... come dovresti chiederti  se magari, l'essere preso per il portafogli non sia ancora quello che vuoi...


----------



## Old sfigatta (3 Ottobre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ..... e tutto per 500 Euro !
> 
> Ammaza quanto valeva sto rapporto!


dipende da quanto vale per te...


----------



## Iris (3 Ottobre 2007)

*Insonne*

Se è vero che sei tanto ricco e non vuoi incorrere in delusioni del tipo già provato...credo proprio che dovresti cambiare genere di frequentazioni.
Te lo dico sinceramente: la tipologia di donne che descrivi è da manualetto.
Se frequenti zoccole (perchè un certo fascino ce lo hanno), non devi chiamarlo amore...ma frequentazione di ragazze piacevoli.
E'divertimento, ma non è amore.


----------



## Bruja (3 Ottobre 2007)

*E su....*



Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> secondo me già il pormi davanti ad una situazione del genere è indicativo....
> 
> ragazze, che vi posso dire?
> Speravo che non avrei mai scritto un post del genere, e invece.....
> ...


Invece di farti addosso il pianto antico.... perchè non provi a cercare donne in settori sociali più collaudati e meno a rischio?  La gabola capita sempre ma da una ragazza tranquilla, che non si lamenta se ha qualche malessere, e che si risolve DA SE' i problemi economici ed esistenziali ad una che, Est o Ovest, è notoriamente abituata a determinati atteggiamenti e vede l'uomo non come soggetto di affetto ma come ufficiale pagatore mi pare che non serva un'aquila per fare la selezione.  Vedi, te lo dicop con molta semplicità, conq ueste ragazze un uomo si sente un pavone ed è un tacchino, con le altre, può andare male lo stesso ma almeno sai che non è obbligatoria la pregiudiziale "sfruttamente dello stato sociale".
Bruja


----------



## Iris (3 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Caro Insonne,
> 
> Anziche' lamentarti di quanto sia crudele il mondo, dovresti chiederti se per caso la vecchiaia che ti sei dipinto non e' in fin dei conti quello che vuoi... come dovresti chiederti se magari, l'essere preso per il portafogli non sia ancora quello che vuoi...


E già...magare non farglielo proprio vedere il portafoglio.
Prova ad offrire solo te stesso. Senza piscina, viaggi, alberghi ecc ecc 
Finchè tu sei convinto di essere oggetto di attenzioni perchè di un cero livello socio economico, anche gli altri si faranno la medesima convinzione


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ragazzi, sta per aprirsi l'ennesima voragine.....
> 
> La mai ragazza Baltica (abbiamo un rapporto a distanza) si sta comportando in maniera molto strana.
> 
> ...


... io dico che per essere un insonne... _dormi _veramente molto... profonda-_mente_... hi, hi, hi... mi hai salutato Bruce Lee?...


----------



## Old sfigatta (3 Ottobre 2007)

*ragazze calma!!!!!!!*

lo state massacrando!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





lui é  buono...
e per lui vale la regola che "TIRA PIU' UN PELO DI F..A CHE UN CARRO DI BUOI" 

	
	
		
		
	


	





lui era davvero innamorato...
anche io innamorata di una persona che mi ama mica guardo i soldi  

	
	
		
		
	


	





e poi scusate!!!?????!?!?!
lei guadagna 200 euro al mese, come cazzo poteva pagare mille euro per stare una settimana in Inghilterra???????

Quando lui ha scelto di farle dei regali lei non ha colpe!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ora che gli chiede dei soldi però le carte cambiano...
l'importante é non REGALARE PERLE AI PORCI, tutto quì 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma noi che ne sappiamo???????
se lei dei problemi ce li avesse veramente?????????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Insonne, non credo che tu sia uno sprovveduto, no??????????
cazzarola saprai se ti ha usato o meno.....
é vero che una persona innamorata a volte ha le fette di salame sugli occhi...
ma fino ad un certo punto!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Ottobre 2007)

*?*



Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ragazzi, sta per aprirsi l'ennesima voragine.....
> 
> La mai ragazza Baltica (abbiamo un rapporto a distanza) si sta comportando in maniera molto strana.
> 
> ...


Boh a volte faccio fatica a capirti...
Come puoi pensare che una che guadagna 200 € al mese possa dividere le spese di un albergo a 5 stelle???!!!
Io ne guadagno ben di più, ma sarebbe un grosso sacrificio pagarmi il volo andata e ritorno per Londra o per Roma...
A parte che mi sembra carino che se uno desidera frequentare alberghi di lusso, centri sportivi e locali ...paghi lui, se conosce la situazione economica della ragazza che può solo permettere la sopravvivenza.
Poi se sei disposto a scaricarla per un sospetto... tutto il sentimento che dicevi di provare mi sembra più rivolto verso te stesso e il tuo bisogno di non sentirti sfruttato.
Mi sembra che giungi alle conclusioni con la consueta impulsività.


----------



## Bruja (3 Ottobre 2007)

*sfigatta*

.........puoi averer ragione, ma se questa ragazza ha bisogno.... ci sono altri modi per non farsi trovare in condizioni di grosso dubbio circa la sua onestà.
Non si tratta di pregiudizio ma di giudizio.... e il suo tergiversare puzza molto di inganno.
Poi luii farà quello che preferisce, ma sono d'accordo sul  non dare di sè l'impressione di ricchezza a cui si attaccano facilmente più che ai suoi begli occhi!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old sfigatta (3 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Boh a volte faccio fatica a capirti...
> Come puoi pensare che una che guadagna 200 € al mese possa dividere le spese di un albergo a 5 stelle???!!!
> Io ne guadagno ben di più, ma sarebbe un grosso sacrificio pagarmi il volo andata e ritorno per Londra o per Roma...
> A parte che mi sembra carino che se uno desidera frequentare alberghi di lusso, centri sportivi e locali ...paghi lui, se conosce la situazione economica della ragazza che può solo permettere la sopravvivenza.
> ...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> lo state massacrando!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


allora deve verificare se questa persona è sincera


----------



## Old sfigatta (3 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> .........puoi averer ragione, ma se questa ragazza ha bisogno.... ci sono altri modi per non farsi trovare in condizioni di grosso dubbio circa la sua onestà.
> Non si tratta di pregiudizio ma di giudizio.... e il suo tergiversare puzza molto di inganno.
> Poi luii farà quello che preferisce, ma sono d'accordo sul non dare di sè l'impressione di ricchezza a cui si attaccano facilmente più che ai suoi begli occhi!!!
> Bruja


 
Non lo so Bru  

	
	
		
		
	


	




io sono di "un'altra pasta"
sono capace di bisbocciare per 85 centesimi del caffé
ma sono anche in una buona situazione economica!

come dice P/R non può pretendere che lei paghi una albergo a ***** con uno stipendio di 200 euro al mese!

poi per tutto il resto...chi lo sa che magari le scoccia passare a lui il fardello dei suoi problemi..
alla fine gli ha domandato 500 euro....non penso che le cambino la vita, no?

non lo so...
io poi sono "babba" quindi forse non sono molto indicata per dare consigli su queste cose...


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Boh a volte faccio fatica a capirti...
> Come puoi pensare che una che guadagna 200 € al mese possa dividere le spese di un albergo a 5 stelle???!!!
> Io ne guadagno ben di più, ma sarebbe un grosso sacrificio pagarmi il volo andata e ritorno per Londra o per Roma...
> A parte che mi sembra carino che se uno desidera frequentare alberghi di lusso, centri sportivi e locali ...paghi lui, se conosce la situazione economica della ragazza che può solo permettere la sopravvivenza.
> ...


... è esattamente quello che penso anch'io... questo dormiglione e riccone che rimpiange, udite udite, ben _2000 euro_ e qualche altro spicciolo... hi, hi, hi... ma che palle!... qualche anno fa, ho regalato un appartamento e un'auto nuova ad una ragazza che ho frequentato per non più di sei mesi... mi andava di farlo e l'ho fatto... era in un momento difficile... i miei amici mi diedero del pazzo e mi dissero che mi aveva buggerato, intortato, rincoglionito e che era solo un'approfittatrice... ebbene, quando l'ho lasciata, si è presentata a casa mia... documenti della casa in una mano... chiavi dell'auto nell'altra... voleva restituirmi tutto... e non è stato facile convincerla a tenersi _tutto_... grande donna!...


----------



## Lettrice (3 Ottobre 2007)

Amministratoreee, per favore, apriresti un forum *scioro di beni*... Per i piu' fortunati, cosi' nessuno si sente a disagio...


Gente son le 15.55 dovete realmente rovinarmi la tisanina con biscottello?


----------



## Verena67 (3 Ottobre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> secondo me già il pormi davanti ad una situazione del genere è indicativo....
> 
> ragazze, che vi posso dire?
> Speravo che non avrei mai scritto un post del genere, e invece.....
> ...


 
scusa se scendo dagli altissimi piani...ma una BRAVA ragazza senza troppi frou frou che magari non trasforma ogni istante in uno spot della Chanel ma ha valori concreti, famiglia, lavoro, studio...no, eh?

Dai dai. E non mi dire che non ci sono perché ci sono e io ne conosco parecchie.

Se poi ti pigli la zoccolona baltica (senza offesa per le baltiche) non è che poi ti puoi aspettare S. Rita da Cascia...saro' vetero tutto ma così è e lo sai anche tu.

Bacio!


----------



## sere (3 Ottobre 2007)

ecco, io quando leggo 'ste cose un po' mi irrito.
si vuole la donna fragile, quella che sembra (!!!) facilmente gestibile, quella che fa sentire grandi, potenti, la tipologia "piccola fiammiferaia", la "bisognosa".... e poi ci si meraviglia che proprio sul suo bisogno questa era concentrata!!!


----------



## Verena67 (3 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> E già...magare non farglielo proprio vedere il portafoglio.
> Prova ad offrire solo te stesso. Senza piscina, viaggi, alberghi ecc ecc
> Finchè tu sei convinto di essere oggetto di attenzioni perchè di un cero livello socio economico, anche gli altri si faranno la medesima convinzione


io ci andavo in tenda con la Uno e stavamo da Dio, con mio marito,quando eravamo fidanzati...

pensa Insonne che sono tornata dal viaggio di nozze con 300.000 LIRE: erano tutto quello che avevamo.

Grazie a Dio ora non ci manca niente. Tutto lavoro di entrambi, sai, come tutti abbiamo avuto i nostri problemi ma facevamo i week -e nd con 50.000 LIRE (tutto calcolato al millimetro, 25.000 a testa tra benza (si usava la statale per risparmiare) pizza il sabato sera e due cose da farsi a pranzo.

Dai dai. Molla le zoccole. Trovati una vera donna.

Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Ottobre 2007)

*Si sa*



Verena67 ha detto:


> scusa se scendo dagli altissimi piani...ma una BRAVA ragazza senza troppi frou frou che magari non trasforma ogni istante in uno spot della Chanel ma ha valori concreti, famiglia, lavoro, studio...no, eh?
> 
> Dai dai. E non mi dire che non ci sono perché ci sono e io ne conosco parecchie.
> 
> ...


Insonne ha un debole per il tipo "zoccola" o "stivala"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ma nello specifico lei ha chiesto *in prestito* una somma notevole per lei, ma che ha giudicato quasi irrisoria per lui (l'ha visto spendere e spandere...).
Forse avrebbe ragioni per sentirsi offesa di fronte a una palpabile diffidenza proprio mentre gli parlava di problemi di salute.
Poi potrebbe essere tutto una bufala, ma non vedo molti elementi per dirlo.
Che poi lui dovrebbe concentrarsi su altri aspetti glielo abbiamo detto più volte...


----------



## Verena67 (3 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Poi potrebbe essere tutto una bufala, ma non vedo molti elementi per dirlo.
> Che poi lui dovrebbe concentrarsi su altri aspetti glielo abbiamo detto più volte...


 
ue' qui Insonne la scelta è tra taccagno o credulone 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Cosa senti piu' nelle tue corde?!

Bacio!


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

sere ha detto:


> ecco, io quando leggo 'ste cose un po' mi irrito.
> si vuole la donna fragile, quella che sembra (!!!) facilmente gestibile, quella che fa sentire grandi, potenti, la tipologia "piccola fiammiferaia", la "bisognosa".... e poi ci si meraviglia che proprio sul suo bisogno questa era concentrata!!!


... vedi, non ho ancora capito _quanta _sia la ricchezza del dormiglione, ma mi sembra veramente un pidocchio fatto e_ ri_-fatto... suvvia, per quattro spiccioli... mi ricordo di un miliardario americano che, in punto di morte, ebbe a pronunciare le seguenti _ac_-cecanti parole: "_metà del mio patrimonio l'ho spesa nel gioco e con le donne, l'altra metà... l'ho sprecata_"... subito dopo, la sua anima lasciò questo mondo... ecco perché non rimpiango mai i soldi spesi bene... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Insonne ha un debole per il tipo "zoccola" o "stivala"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... foss'anche una bufala... mi sembra una bufal-_ina_... da pochi spiccioli... e che cavolo!... nemmeno le avesse chiesto 500.000 euro...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (3 Ottobre 2007)

*il mare...*



Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> infatti la situazione è evidente.
> 
> solo che adesso io:
> 
> ...



Il mare e' pieno di pesci....hai pescato una sirena...non e' buona ne per farci l'amore...ne per farci una frittura....tieniti i bei momenti se ci sono stati....e torna sulla tua barca per un altra battuta di pesca....magari sarai piu' fortunato e tiri su qualcosa di meglio...oppure piu' sfigato e issi a bordo uno squalo...se sei disposto a rischiare di nuovo....il mare e' grande...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (3 Ottobre 2007)

ragazze, è difficile condensare quello che lei è in poche righe.

Lei non è affatto la piccola fiammiferaia bisognosa o la zoccolona chanel.

Anzi.

Lei è oggettivamente una ragazza molto indipendente, che vive da sola, che non è mantenuta da nessuno. Esce poco la sera. Non si droga. E' molto accolturata e piena di interessi. é molto simpatica. ride e scherza. Sa essere però anche molto seria e donna in carriera. Ha un carattere molto forte e determinato. E' incredibilmente bella. Ha il mito della famiglia perchè ha sempre avuto dei genitori molto solidi ed affiatati (come i miei) - li ho conosciuti.
Ha sempre parlato con me di matrimonio, figli ecc ecc ecc  dell'importanza di essere una buona moglie ed una buona madre. Ha sempre detto che avrebbe rinunciato a tutto pur di essere la signora Insonne.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Ottobre 2007)

*Appunto*



Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ragazze, è difficile condensare quello che lei è in poche righe.
> 
> Lei non è affatto la piccola fiammiferaia bisognosa o la zoccolona chanel.
> 
> ...


Allora perché dubiti così facilmente che possa invece essere una approfittatrice?
Che ami lo stile "stivala" l'hai detto tu e non è in contrasto con l'avere un lavoro.
Davvero sei tu troppo fragile di fronte ad alcuni aspetti...


----------



## sere (3 Ottobre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Ha sempre detto che avrebbe rinunciato a tutto pur di essere la signora Insonne.


ecco, appunto.

ehm... in cosa consisterebbe il suo "tutto"?
città, amici, famiglia... cosa?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (3 Ottobre 2007)

dubito perchè una vita non è abbastanza per conoscere la persona che hai al tuo fianco! figurati 2 anni di rapporto a distanza!

Dubito perchè non sapendo la verità non so quale cazzo è la cosa giusta da fare.

P/R, alla luce del tuo ultimo post., ho avuto l'istinto di andare in banca e farle il bonifico. E se stessi sbagliando tutto? e se stessi negando un aiuto alla persona che amo e al quale ho promesso di stare vicino nella buona e nella CATTIVA sorte? 
Non è stato per niente facile per lei chiedermi quei soldi. Lo ha fatto perchè io mi sono offerto più volte in anticipo di aiutarla. E adesso che lo ha avuto il coraggio di chiedere mi rimangio tutto dicendo che non le credo, soprattutto dopo che mi ha detto che forse ha la leucemia?
Che uomo sarei? questa estate lei mi ha visto con i suoi occhi incassare circolari una tantum per 45.000 Euro (vi prego di valutare queste notizie unicamente ai fini del decidere cosa fare, e non come vanto o, peggio, per entrare in competizione con qualcun altro. cerchiamo di mantenere gli occhi sulla palla, per favore).
io comunque non sono affatto ricco. Guido una Fiesta del 1996 che casca a pezzi ed abito con i miei genitori. il fatto è che quando mi innamoro do tutto, anche di più di quello che ho, alla persona che amo. Darei qualunque cosa per un weekend da 50.000 lire con la persona che amo. Solo che non ce la faccio. e la donna di turno se ne approfitta. (ho letto "donne che amano troppo") 

certo che però se lei fugasse ogni mio dubbio mandandomi una copia di quella cavolo di lettera, sarebbe tutto molto più facile.

.... oggi non ho proprio la testa per lavorare.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (3 Ottobre 2007)

il suo tutto è: citta, amici, famiglia, lavoro, carriera, università, cultura del tuo paese, abitudini, casa, ecc... .... 

sottolineo che lei non parla italiano

... e scusa se è poco!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> il suo tutto è: citta, amici, famiglia, lavoro, carriera, università, cultura del tuo paese, abitudini, casa, ecc... ....
> 
> sottolineo che lei non parla italiano
> 
> ... e scusa se è poco!


 
ma perchè questi rapporti a distanza???


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (3 Ottobre 2007)

e che ne so? è capitato.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> e che ne so? è capitato.


magari te necerchi una più vicina, anche perchè così non sai quello che può fare una ragazza così lontana


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> dubito perchè una vita non è abbastanza per conoscere la persona che hai al tuo fianco! figurati 2 anni di rapporto a distanza!
> 
> Dubito perchè non sapendo la verità non so quale cazzo è la cosa giusta da fare.
> 
> ...


... Insonne, mio dio... come cazzo fai a non vedere che la fragilità è in TE?... boh... che il vero problema sei TU?...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Insonne, mio dio... come cazzo fai a non vedere che la fragilità è in TE?... boh... che il vero problema sei TU?...


 
non divrebbe avere dei dubbi???


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> magari te necerchi una più vicina, anche perchè così non sai quello che può fare una ragazza così lontana


... che vuoi che faccia?... _tradir_-lo?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... che vuoi che faccia?... _tradir_-lo?... hi, hi, hi...


 
LO PUOI ESCLUDERE????


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> non divrebbe avere dei dubbi???


... giudico le cose che racconta dei meri dettagli... inezie... bazzecole... giudico importante e determinante _IL COME_ le racconta... e lì, sta il problema...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (3 Ottobre 2007)

guarda che lo so benissimo che il problema sono io. Solo che a "32 anni fra un mese" il mio carattere si è già belllo che formato. mio padre dice sempre "ci nasce tundo non more quadro". 

Comunque la frase che hai citato non era di un miliardario americano, bensì di George Best, calciatore inglese.


----------



## sere (3 Ottobre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> il suo tutto è: citta, amici, famiglia, lavoro, carriera, università, cultura del tuo paese, abitudini, casa, ecc... ....
> 
> sottolineo che lei non parla italiano
> 
> ... e scusa se è poco!


capisco.

e... ehmm... lo farebbe per te.... o per se stessa?

la sua vita cambierebbe in meglio o in peggio?


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... giudico le cose che racconta dei meri dettagli... inezie... bazzecole... giudico importante e determinante _IL COME_ le racconta... e lì, sta il problema...


 
suoerficiale direi, a volte il dubbio può servire a non prendere delle vere cantonate


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Ottobre 2007)

*Perché?*



Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> dubito perchè una vita non è abbastanza per conoscere la persona che hai al tuo fianco! figurati 2 anni di rapporto a distanza!
> 
> Dubito perchè non sapendo la verità non so quale cazzo è la cosa giusta da fare.
> 
> ...


Perché hai dubbi?
Ripeto potrebbe essere una che ci marcia...ma non mi sembra che ci siano elementi per pensarlo.
Potrebbe anche averti raccontato una balla, ma per avere un aiuto per altri motivi che non ti vuole dire e non è detto che non siano seri.
Se lei può essersi fatta un'idea delle tue condizioni economiche diversa da quella che è può davvero aver pensato di aver chiesto solo una minima parte di quel che tu le avevi offerto.
Se vado a cena con colleghe e colleghi mi sembra normale pagare la mia parte ...ma se esco con chi ritengo milionario mi sembra ridicolo far manfrine per cercare di pagare il conto ...così come offro o mi faccio offrire un caffè senza problemi dai colleghi...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (3 Ottobre 2007)

sere, lo farebbe per NOI

sta a me poi fare in modo che la sua si riveli una scelta vincente.


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> LO PUOI ESCLUDERE????


... puoi escludere di morire domani?... eppure, non vivi nell'ossessione della morte... Leone, amico mio, RENDITI LIBERO... perché solo così potrai far sentire LIBERE le donne che ti ameranno...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... puoi escludere di morire domani?... eppure, non vivi nell'ossessione della morte... Leone, amico mio, RENDITI LIBERO... perché solo così potrai far sentire LIBERE le donne che ti ameranno...


 
intanto vivo senza fuggire ed assumendomi le mie responsabilità poi se devo morire muoio. la morte è certa LE CORNA NO


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> guarda che lo so benissimo che il problema sono io. Solo che a "32 anni fra un mese" il mio carattere si è già belllo che formato. mio padre dice sempre "ci nasce tundo non more quadro".
> 
> Comunque la frase che hai citato non era di un miliardario americano, bensì di George Best, calciatore inglese.


... miliardario pure quello... hi, hi, hi... amico mio, si può nascere _tondi _e morire _quadrati_... quanto _CORAGGIO _hai?...


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> intanto vivo senza fuggire ed assumendomi le mie responsabilità poi se devo morire muoio. la morte è certa LE CORNA NO


... io invece vivo fuggendo e sottraendomi alle mie responsabilità... sono, per questo, PEGGIORE di TE?...

... altra cosa: la morte NON E' certa... nulla ci autorizza a dirlo... le CORNA, sono una possibilità... tra le tante... e nemmeno la peggiore...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (3 Ottobre 2007)

ragazzi, l'amore è fare un salto nel buio, mettendosi nelle mani di qualcuno integralmente e senza condizioni. E' camminare su di un filo sospeso sul fuoco. 

E' AVERE FIDUCIA IN QUALCUNO.

Non posso pensare che, dopo tutto quello che c'è stato e ci siamo detti, la tizia mi abbia detto un sacco di cazzate per estorcermi 500 Euro.

E se davvero mi avesse raccontato delle cazzate... peggio per lei. 
Io perderei 500 Euro ed una stronza bugiarda. 
Lei perderebbe un tesoro preziosissimo che non troverà mai più in tutta la vita.

Ho deciso di fare il bonifico. Che il Dio degli innamorati mi aiuti.


----------



## sere (3 Ottobre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> sere, lo farebbe per NOI
> 
> sta a me poi fare in modo che la sua si riveli una scelta vincente.


beh, se permetti, io su quel NOI avrei qualche dubbio.

riguardo al fatto che invece stia a te fare in modo che la sua si riveli una scelta vincente, duole dirti che, una volta che ti avrà sposato, la sua sarà comunque una scelta vincente.
sei avvocato, non hai bisogno di delucidazioni in materia.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... io invece vivo fuggendo e sottraendomi alle mie responsabilità... sono, per questo, PEGGIORE di TE?...
> 
> ... altra cosa: la morte NON E' certa... nulla ci autorizza a dirlo... le CORNA, sono una possibilità... tra le tante... e nemmeno la peggiore...


 
io dico di si.
LE CORNA SONO UNA POSSIBLITA' MA NON SONO SCONTATE COME SBAGLIANDO CREDI TU


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ragazzi, l'amore è fare un salto nel buio, mettendosi nelle mani di qualcuno integralmente e senza condizioni. E' camminare su di un filo sospeso sul fuoco.
> 
> E' AVERE FIDUCIA IN QUALCUNO.
> 
> ...


... Bravo... hai scelto, hai posto la tua _domanda _al mondo... l'amore è una _domanda _da rinnovare ogni giorno... E AVERE LE PALLE PER ACCETTARE LA RISPOSTA... qualunque essa sia... buona fortuna.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Bravo... hai scelto, hai posto la tua _domanda _al mondo... l'amore è una _domanda _da rinnovare ogni giorno... E AVERE LE PALLE PER ACCETTARE LA RISPOSTA... qualunque essa sia... buona fortuna.


 
TU NON SAI COSA è L'AMORE


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> io dico di si.
> LE CORNA SONO UNA POSSIBLITA' MA NON SONO SCONTATE COME SBAGLIANDO CREDI TU


... vedi, amico mio, QUI sta il TUO peccato mortale... QUI sta il TUO errore fondamentale... quello di crederti MIGLIORE di qualcun altro... quando smetterai di crederlo, scoprirai che siamo fatti tutti della stessa carne... e che nemmeno TU, puoi alzarti e scagliare la prima pietra...


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> TU NON SAI COSA è L'AMORE


... no Leone, io lo so... lo so...


----------



## Bruja (3 Ottobre 2007)

*Insonne*

Ecco, prenditi il carico delle tue scelte e punto.
Io me ne infischio di chi considera 500 euro una pezzentata o schifa i ricchi.......... per me è una questione di concetto e di coerenza.... se questa ha bisogno, dio mi guardi dal suggerirti di negarglielo, m afallo come atto di carità cristiana, l'amore non c'entra!!!!!!!
Quanto poi all'amore, necessiterebbe di una trasparenza, di una onestà e di una limpidezza che questa ragazza NON ha mostrato, ma è anche vero che potrebbe essere una qualunque ragazza di qualunque zona del mondo. Si tratta di carattere, di spessore, di stoffa .......... e nessuno pretende che la saglia sia vigogna. L'errore è innamorarsi in pectore della "vigogna" che ha troppo del suo, moralmente e nel comportamento, per aver bisogno di altri in modo tanto nebuloso. La sincerità, la schietteza e la correttezza è un lusso che non il danaro permette di avere, bensì la statura personale. E non mi fate manfrine sulla giovane età o sul bisogno perchè nelle stesse situazioni, stessa età e stesse "coordinate" di avvenenza e di disagio c'è chi trova strade meno "scivolose".
Bruja


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... vedi, amico mio, QUI sta il TUO peccato mortale... QUI sta il TUO errore fondamentale... quello di crederti MIGLIORE di qualcun altro... quando smetterai di crederlo, scoprirai che siamo fatti tutti della stessa carne... e che nemmeno TU, puoi alzarti e scagliare la prima pietra...


ti stai guardando allo scpecchio, io non sono miglire di nessuno, solo posso comunque camminare a testa alta  e guardare in faccia la gente senza la vergoga di chi ha il carbone bagnato


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no Leone, io lo so... lo so...


 
certo l'amore oper il tradimento, per far soffrire magari uno che invece si fida di te


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ecco, prenditi il carico delle tue scelte e punto.
> Io me ne infischio di chi considera 500 euro una pezzentata o schifa i ricchi.......... per me è una questione di concetto e di coerenza.... se questa ha bisogno, dio mi guardi dal suggerirti di negarglielo, m afallo come atto di carità cristiana, l'amore non c'entra!!!!!!!
> Quanto poi all'amore, necessiterebbe di una trasparenza, di una onestà e di una limpidezza che questa ragazza NON ha mostrato, ma è anche vero che potrebbe essere una qualunque ragazza di qualunque zona del mondo. Si tratta di carattere, di spessore, di stoffa .......... e nessuno pretende che la saglia sia vigogna. L'errore è innamorarsi in pectore della "vigogna" che ha troppo del suo per aver bisogno di altri in modo tanto nebuloso.
> Bruja


... Bruja... brutta strega malefica aristotelica... ti abbatto dalla scopa con un missile terra-aria e ti rimando al liceo dal tuo capo... Insonne DEVE arrivare alle SUE conclusioni _SPERIMENTANDO_... capisci?... non per via deduttiva ma per via _induttiva_... quello che ha fatto è giusto... ora, deve solamente attendere i fatti... che verranno... eccome se verranno...


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> ti stai guardando allo scpecchio, io non sono miglire di nessuno, solo posso comunque camminare a testa alta e guardare in faccia la gente senza la vergoga di chi ha il carbone bagnato


... anche la tua ex ragazza può camminare a testa alta... credimi... io, poi, lo faccio regolarmente... e molto alta... hi, hi, hi... quasi due metri...

... Leone, smettila di indossare l'abito della vittima... perché non lo sei affatto... la tua ragazza ha scelto... ha scelto quello che andava bene PER LEI... ora, TU, a parte disperarti e inveire inutilmente, che pensi di scegliere PER TE?...


----------



## Bruja (3 Ottobre 2007)

*YES*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Bruja... brutta strega malefica aristotelica... ti abbatto dalla scopa con un missile terra-aria e ti rimando al liceo dal tuo capo... Insonne DEVE arrivare alle SUE conclusioni _SPERIMENTANDO_... capisci?... non per via deduttiva ma per via _induttiva_... quello che ha fatto è giusto... ora, deve solamente attendere i fatti... che verranno... eccome se verranno...


E saranno peni, ops fatti acidissimi....  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja

p.s. cosa pensi di fare con un missile? Ormai quelli vanno a rilevamento termico ed io ho troppo sangue freddo per farmi beccare!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (3 Ottobre 2007)

Leone e Chen, perfavore, non litigate proprio qui. 

Bruja e Chen: quali pensate che siano i possibili sviluppi del mio gesto di mandarle i soldi?

1) me ne chiederà altri?
2) spenderà i soldi col suo possibile amante?
3) ci si pagherà l'aborto?
4) penserà di stare con un coglione innamorato e senza midollo che si azzerbina sempre e di qui in poi le mancanze di rispetto saranno sempre crescenti? (già l'avermi risposto incazzata all'ultima mail è indicativo...)


----------



## sere (3 Ottobre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Ho deciso di fare il bonifico. Che il Dio degli innamorati mi aiuti.


il problema non è il bonifico, e lo sai.

qualcuno diceva che la verità è sempre frutto o di un sospetto, o di una rivelazione.

ascolta bene i tuoi sospetti.

ti auguro il meglio.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... anche la tua ex ragazza può camminare a testa alta... credimi... io, poi, lo faccio regolarmente... e molto alta... hi, hi, hi... quasi due metri...
> 
> ... Leone, smettila di indossare l'abito della vittima... perché non lo sei affatto... la tua ragazza ha scelto... ha scelto quello che andava bene PER LEI... ora, TU, a parte disperarti e inveire inutilmente, che pensi di scegliere PER TE?...


 
UN PAIO DI PALLE CHE PUò CAMMINARE A TESTA ALTA. perchè poteva scegliere in un MODO PIù DIGNITOSO NEL RISPETTO DELLA MIA PERSONA di CIò CHE SONO STATO PER LEI (e tu questo non lo sai). HA FATTO UNA GRANDE VIGLIACCATA E SPERO CHE UN GIORNO ANCHE SE NON PORPIO LUICIDA SI RENDA CONTO
CHE LEI ABBIA SCELTO CIO' CHE LE ANDAVA BENE NON LO SAI NEMMENO, PEERMETTIMI Di SAPERNE UN ATTIMINO PIU' DI TE GRAZIE


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Leone e Chen, perfavore, non litigate proprio qui.
> 
> Bruja e Chen: quali pensate che siano i possibili sviluppi del mio gesto di mandarle i soldi?
> 
> ...


HAI RAGIONE SCUSA, MA MI HA SEGUITO LUI QUI DENTRO


----------



## Grande82 (3 Ottobre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Leone e Chen, perfavore, non litigate proprio qui.
> 
> Bruja e Chen: quali pensate che siano i possibili sviluppi del mio gesto di mandarle i soldi?
> 
> ...


1)possibile, ma chi può dirlo?
2) i dubbi sono leciti, ma i tuoi mi paiono esagerati... spero tu abbia altre prove e non solo queste per dire che ti tradisce...
3)aborto???????? e da dove viene questa?
4)alla mail avrei risposto uguale. sei stato tu ad iniziare con la mancanza di rispetto usando determinate parole. Può avere mille motivi per non volerti mandare la mail... forse non voleva che chiedessi quei favori per 500 euro... le pareva eccessivo, un debito maggiore dei soldi...
le cose da chiarire ci sono, magari ti tradisce anche, ma tu vuoi sapere a pag.3 il finale del giallo e mi pare un pò prematuro.


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Leone e Chen, perfavore, non litigate proprio qui.
> 
> Bruja e Chen: quali pensate che siano i possibili sviluppi del mio gesto di mandarle i soldi?
> 
> ...


... Insonne, STAI QUI!... vedo il tuo problema chiaro come il sole... STAI QUI... ORA... ADESSO... ferma il traffico mentale... sei una persona che si _logora_... aspetta... poi decidi... come hai fatto oggi... è come _scoccare una freccia_... non anticiparti NULLA e re-_agisci _secondo quel che senti... quando sarà necessario... nel frattempo, scrivi dei _sentimenti_ che provi...


----------



## Bruja (3 Ottobre 2007)

*Insonne*



Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> 1) me ne chiederà altri?
> 2) spenderà i soldi col suo possibile amante?
> 3) ci si pagherà l'aborto?
> 4) penserà di stare con un coglione innamorato e senza midollo che si azzerbina sempre e di qui in poi le mancanze di rispetto saranno sempre crescenti? (già l'avermi risposto incazzata all'ultima mail è indicativo...)


 

1) Se non era una cifra una tantum ma un tastare il terreno, ne chiederà per vedere quanto può spennarti, diversamente si fermerà............ forse!
2) Non possiamo sapere nulla, ufficialmente servono per una cosa, ma il denaro ha usi universali....!!!!!
3) Se fosse davvero così sarebbe veramente sciocca.... un aborto è un cattivo affare anche se di incerto padre!!!
4) Penserà quello che tu le hai permesso di pensare.... se si incaxxerà sarà perchè sei uscito dalla routine a cui l'hai abituata. 
Ricordati di E.Roosevelt  "Nessuno può farci sentire come non vogliamo, se non siamo noi a permetterglielo".... il senso è applicabile a tutto!
Non esiste nulla che ti obblighi a fare qualcosa che non vuoi, nè a fare della beneficienza!
Bruja


----------



## Old Buscopann (3 Ottobre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ragazzi, sta per aprirsi l'ennesima voragine.....
> 
> La mai ragazza Baltica (abbiamo un rapporto a distanza) si sta comportando in maniera molto strana.
> 
> ...


Come scriveva un certo PAPERINIK sul vecchio forum di tradimento:

Troppo lungoooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!

Buscopann


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Ottobre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Leone e Chen, perfavore, non litigate proprio qui.
> 
> Bruja e Chen: quali pensate che siano i possibili sviluppi del mio gesto di mandarle i soldi?
> 
> ...


Insonne, e prendere un aereo e portyarglieli di persona sti 500 eurini?
magari non dicendo che vai...presente l'effetto sorpresa?

AMMOREEEE SON QUIIIII!!!!  (Dopo aver magari guardato non visto come si muove quando non ci sei...se proprio hai tutti sti dubbi! :condom

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se davvero è così importante per te...datti 'na mossa, prenditi alcuni giorni di ferie...se non pensi ne valga la pena...risparmiati anche i soldini!


----------



## Bruja (3 Ottobre 2007)

*Insonne*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Insonne, e prendere un aereo e portyarglieli di persona sti 500 eurini?
> magari non dicendo che vai...presente l'effetto sorpresa?
> 
> AMMOREEEE SON QUIIIII!!!! (Dopo aver magari guardato non visto come si muove quando non ci sei...se proprio hai tutti sti dubbi! :condom
> ...


 
O mandaglieli come benservito..... perchè quello che conta qui non è lei ma quello che TU provi per lei.... e temo di saperlo!  Lei lo sa sicuramente  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Fattio questa domanda è più "amore o amor proprio ferito"!!!???
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (3 Ottobre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> e che ne so? è capitato.


 
eh no, ricordo quando dicevi che noi italiane ce la sognavamo la dolcezza, femminilità, cultura, fascino , etc. etc . delle ragazze dell'est!

Scusa l'ironia, sai che ti stimo. Il problema è che mi sembra dai immagini contraddittorie di lei, non vorrei sotto sotto ci fosse un filo di pregiudizio.

A tratti è meravigliosa, a tratti la zoccolona baltica.

Insomma...deciditi. E' una persona con i suoi limiti come tutte....o no?


Bacio!


----------



## Old fun (3 Ottobre 2007)

*fregatene*

non entro nel merito di discussioni precedenti perchè non le conosco.
Ti dirò invece solo come mi comporterei io:
glieli darei e non penserei alle conseguenze, in quanto:
1 se le servissero veramente hai fatto una buona azione
2 se non le servissero per quello ma per qualcosa d'altro sia pure ai tuoi danni, 
   fregatene, non lo sapevi, hai fatto comunque una buona azione e non avevi 
   la certezza che ti stesse ingannando
3 fregatene comunque, penso che 500 euro non ti cambino comunque la vita e 
   se dovessero servire per scoprire le sue "ipotetiche" cattive intenzioni, tutto 
   sommato te la saresti cavata con una cifra "modica", anche perchè alcuni w.e.
   sono convinto che costino molto di più


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Ottobre 2007)

*!*



fun ha detto:


> non entro nel merito di discussioni precedenti perchè non le conosco.
> Ti dirò invece solo come mi comporterei io:
> glieli darei e non penserei alle conseguenze, in quanto:
> 1 se le servissero veramente hai fatto una buona azione
> ...


Generoso senso pratico!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Ottobre 2007)

*Il problema è un altro*

Perché Insonne le offre ripetutamente aiuto e poi quando lei glielo chiede vuole prove di sincerità?
Se mio figlio mi chiede i soldi per andare in pizzeria e al cinema o mi fido e ritengo di darglieli o, se voglio come prova lo scontrino fiscale e il biglietto del cinema, è meglio che non glieli dia e mi domandi cosa mi ha fatto dubitare che mi debba "rintontonire di bugie"...per 30 €


----------



## Bruja (3 Ottobre 2007)

*P/R*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché Insonne le offre ripetutamente aiuto e poi quando lei glielo chiede vuole prove di sincerità?
> Se mio figlio mi chiede i soldi per andare in pizzeria e al cinema o mi fido e ritengo di darglieli o, se voglio come prova lo scontrino fiscale e il biglietto del cinema, è meglio che non glieli dia e mi domandi cosa mi ha fatto dubitare che mi debba "rintontonire di bugie"...per 30 €


 
Vero, ma non ti è venuto a dire che ha una grave malattia e poi non vuole dartene ragione....
Temo che il problema sia mal mirato, non sono i 500 euro ma il contesto attorno che li rende fastidiosi. Chi ha problemi fiscali ed ha un amico disponibile ed esperto, perchè accetta i 500 euro e non di mostrare quali siano le difficoltà che, in caso, potrebbero essere risolte in modo professionale e , naturalmente, gratuito?
Se Insonne va bene per l'aiuto sia pur minimo, dovrebbe andare bene anche per il resto, invece si delinea una situazione in cui deve dare i soldi, pochi o tanti, non sappiamo se siano un anticipo.... ma deve stare fuori dalle questioni.
Insomma lui non è la Charitas, è un uomo che ha preso a cuore questa ragazza... 
Quando si è ben domandato cosa lo abbia fatto dubitare, si evidenzia che le risposte le dovrebbe dare sempre lei.... per le stranezze comportamentali avute.
Mah!!!
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Ottobre 2007)

*io...*



Bruja ha detto:


> Vero, ma non ti è venuto a dire che ha una grave malattia e poi non vuole dartene ragione....
> Temo che il problema sia mal mirato, non sono i 500 euro ma il contesto attorno che li rende fastidiosi. Chi ha problemi fiscali ed ha un amico disponibile ed esperto, perchè accetta i 500 euro e non di mostrare quali siano le difficoltà che, in caso, potrebbero essere risolte in modo professionale e , naturalmente, gratuito?
> Se Insonne va bene per l'aiuto sia pur minimo, dovrebbe andare bene anche per il resto, invece si delinea una situazione in cui deve dare i soldi, pochi o tanti, non sappiamo se siano un anticipo.... ma deve stare fuori dalle questioni.
> Insomma lui non è la Charitas, è un uomo che ha preso a cuore questa ragazza...
> ...


Sarà che io se do fiducia non la perdo facilmente e credo alla buona fede di chi amo ....si è visto  

	
	
		
		
	


	
























 ... ma mi sembra che a Insonne basti veramente poco per dubitare...


----------



## martina (3 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ricordo quando dicevi che noi italiane ce la sognavamo la dolcezza, femminilità, cultura, fascino , etc. etc . delle ragazze dell'est...


E ci sognamo pure la scaltrezza e l'ambizione (affinate più che altro dalle difficoltà economiche)..... ma queste non fa comodo vederle..... prima di sbatterci il muso!


----------



## Verena67 (3 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sarà che io se do fiducia non la perdo facilmente e credo alla buona fede di chi amo ....si è visto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Io non la metto né sulla fiducia, né sulla non fiducia.

Ci vedo il germe del pregiudizio, magari inconsapevole, ma esistente del "Qui  mi fregano".

E penso sia questo il vero motivo del suo disagio, perché lui non puo' in una riga giudicarla donna di ogni virtu', e in quella dopo dare per scontato che l'abbia fregato!

Non è corretto nemmeno nei confronti di lei!

Se conosci una persona, ti fai una stima di cosa aspettarti o meno da lei, con approssimazioni, certo, ma non passando così da un un estremo all'altro.



Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (3 Ottobre 2007)

*Denaro vs. Affetto*

Da ragazza una cara amica mi ha chiesto dei soldi in prestito.

Glieli ho dati, anche se me li ero "guadagnati" in un periodo in cui in casa mia entrava solo il mio magro stipendio da praticante.

Non me li ha mai restituiti.

Ad un certo punto la domanda ovvia era: o riprendo i soldi, insistendo, e rompo l'amicizia, o faccio finta di niente.

Non ho insistito e mi sono tenuta l'amica, perché sapevo che lei valeva di piu' di quei soldi.

Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Ottobre 2007)

*già*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Da ragazza una cara amica mi ha chiesto dei soldi in prestito.
> 
> Glieli ho dati, anche se me li ero "guadagnati" in un periodo in cui in casa mia entrava solo il mio magro stipendio da praticante.
> 
> ...


Ma anche tu non dubitavi di contarepiù di quei soldi ....


----------



## Verena67 (3 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma anche tu non dubitavi di contarepiù di quei soldi ....


 
certo, sapevo che mi voleva bene 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Imbranata, se vuoi, poco precisa, ma sincera. E dopo 20 anni siamo ancora amiche 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Ottobre 2007)

*Esatto...*

Il problema di Insonne è un altro...
Il fatto stesso di intitolare il thread "Ragazze dell'est" ...vuol dire molto...


----------



## Verena67 (3 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il problema di Insonne è un altro...
> Il fatto stesso di intitolare il thread "Ragazze dell'est" ...vuol dire molto...


 
...E IO APPUNTO PARLANDO DI PREGIUDIZI CHE STAVO A DI'?!?!??! 

	
	
		
		
	


	










Bacio!


----------



## jos (3 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma anche tu non dubitavi di contare più di quei soldi ....


Osservazione validissima.
Insonne ha proprio questo dubbio e, se ce l'ha, al di là dei fatti che ha raccontato qui, vuol dire che "sente" che c'è qualcosa che non va.


----------



## Tr@deUp (3 Ottobre 2007)

Non ti conosco (ovviamente!) Insonne di Seattle ma leggendo questa storia ho pensato d'istinto due cose.

La prima quale sia l'arcano (a parte l'antico adagio riferito alla capacità trainante d'u _pilu _paragonato ai buoi) motivo che spinge un maschio a sbattersi fino al Baltico (Estone? Lituana? Lettone? o extra comunitaria?) per trombare e pure a rate diluite nel tempo...O sei forse un'attempato 50enne od over che trasforma una probabile _badante_ in _amante_?) 

La seconda, e qui valga la mia notevole esperienza passata nei paesi dell'Est (certo che dire dei miei ai tuoi è come dare dello svizzero ad friulano! ma sempre dell'Est sono...), è stato ricordarmi le parole del mio capitano a Sarajevo che disse: "MAI FIDARSI DEGLI SLAVI! MAI!!!" e cavolo se aveva ragione!

E poi la maggioranza delle slave non si radono le gambe (per il freddo?)...che schifo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS) una colletta fatta per una _poverissima_ ragazza bisognosa di tante cure si trasformò in una Golf di seconda mano per il fratello di lei...peccato che uno dei nostri carri urtò _lievissimamente_ la stessa dopo una settimana che, come soleva allora, non era assicurata e quindi la compagnia dell'EI non poteva liquidare


----------



## cat (3 Ottobre 2007)

*senti Insonne.*

io farei così:
- le chiederei di mandarti via fax la diagnosi della famosa ciste uterina di due centimetri .
- fatti mandare anche la diagnosi della leucemia

suona strano tanto tanto la prima cosa e pure la seconda.

ah...già che ci sei fatti dire cosa attualmente sta facendo e che medicine assume per " curarsi la ciste" e la leucemia.


che cazzate madornali.


cat

p.s. scommettiamo Insonne che lei a questo punto sparisce?


----------



## sarah (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... foss'anche una bufala... mi sembra una bufal-_ina_... da pochi spiccioli... e che cavolo!... nemmeno le avesse chiesto 500.000 euro...


gli avesse chiesto


----------



## Nobody (4 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... vedi, non ho ancora capito _quanta _sia la ricchezza del dormiglione, ma mi sembra veramente un pidocchio fatto e_ ri_-fatto... suvvia, per quattro spiccioli... mi ricordo di un miliardario americano che, in punto di morte, ebbe a pronunciare le seguenti _ac_-cecanti parole: *"metà del mio patrimonio l'ho spesa nel gioco e con le donne, l'altra metà... l'ho sprecata"...* subito dopo, la sua anima lasciò questo mondo... ecco perché non rimpiango mai i soldi spesi bene... hi, hi, hi...


Allora ha copiato George Best..."Quasi tutti i miei soldi li ho spesi in donne, alcool e auto sportive...gli altri li ho sprecati!"


----------



## Nobody (4 Ottobre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Leone e Chen, perfavore, non litigate proprio qui.
> 
> Bruja e Chen: quali pensate che siano i possibili sviluppi del mio gesto di mandarle i soldi?
> 
> ...


la 2 più la 4, senza alcun dubbio...con l'aggiunta di tirchio!


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

sarah ha detto:


> gli avesse chiesto


... non dire _baggianate_... stavo parlando con l'amico... l'insonne... hi, hi, hi... al massimo, puoi contestarmi l'"l" minuscola... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Allora ha copiato George Best..."Quasi tutti i miei soldi li ho spesi in donne, alcool e auto sportive...gli altri li ho sprecati!"


... no, no, ho fatto confusione... era lui... il calciatore miliardario alcolizzato... comunque, la _sostanza_ è quella... c'è molta saggezza in quelle parole... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Nobody (4 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, no, ho fatto confusione... era lui... il calciatore miliardario alcolizzato... comunque, la _sostanza_ è quella... c'è molta saggezza in quelle parole... hi, hi, hi...


genio e sregolatezza...ma bisogna che entrambi siano autentici.


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> genio e sregolatezza...ma bisogna che entrambi siano autentici.


... comunque, amico mio, meglio l'alcolizzato George che il batterista Pete... hi, hi, hi... 

... mi ha sempre colpito la _sfiga_ di Pete Best... questione di mesi...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> genio e sregolatezza...ma bisogna che entrambi siano autentici.


La sregolatezza era autentica... ma il genio e' altra storia


----------



## Nobody (4 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La sregolatezza era autentica... ma il genio e' altra storia


c'era genio eccome, letti...basta che vedi qualche filmato d'epoca. George Best: un grande


----------



## Nobody (4 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... comunque, amico mio, meglio l'alcolizzato George che il batterista Pete... hi, hi, hi...
> 
> ... mi ha sempre colpito la _sfiga_ di Pete Best... questione di mesi...


Sono stati delle vere merde, Chen...delle autentiche blatte!


----------



## Lettrice (4 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> c'era genio eccome, letti...basta che vedi qualche filmato d'epoca. George Best: un grande


Ammore gli sportivi possono essere dei grandi ma il genio e' altro...


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Ottobre 2007)

*hai ragione MM..ma*



moltimodi ha detto:


> genio e sregolatezza...ma bisogna che entrambi siano autentici.


 
se pure se non lo fossero...mio caro amico...a Noi non tolgono nulla 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 perchè se la sregoletezza non poi cosi difficile da identificare o da vivere..il genio o lo possiedi e lo nutri e non non ce l'hai...


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> c'era genio eccome, letti...basta che vedi qualche filmato d'epoca. George Best: un grande


se è per questo pure Maradona era un grande. forse il più grande di tutti i tempi..
e guarda poi cosa combinava fuori dal campo...


----------



## Nobody (4 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ammore gli sportivi possono essere dei grandi ma il genio e' altro...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Non esistono arti maggiori o minori...solo artisti maggiori o minori. La frase è di Fabrizio De Andrè, ma la sposo in pieno.


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Ottobre 2007)

ma chi è sto Pet, so' ignurant' come una capra.


----------



## Nobody (4 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> se è per questo pure Maradona era un grande. *forse* il più grande di tutti i tempi..
> e guarda poi cosa combinava fuori dal campo...


Togli il forse, Anna. Alcune cose che ha fatto, sono sublimi e irripetibili. 
Fuori dal campo, male o bene...ha vissuto.


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma chi è sto Pet, so' ignurant' come una capra.


il figlio di Pat


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Togli il forse, Anna. Alcune cose che ha fatto, sono sublimi e irripetibili.
> Fuori dal campo, male o bene...ha vissuto.


PELE' dentro e fuori dal campo!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Ottobre 2007)

*mari*



Mari' ha detto:


> il figlio di Pat


 
a soreta 

	
	
		
		
	


	










eddai...dimmelo che caspita è...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Non esistono arti maggiori o minori...solo artisti maggiori o minori. La frase è di Fabrizio De Andrè, ma la sposo in pieno.


Ammore non chiamare il calcio arte... aggiungo, dove stava realmente il suo genio, nel calcio o nel bere? perche' tra le due cose il bere gli e' riuscito meglio e piu' a lungo... per me il genio e' UNA sola componente fatta ruotare vorticosamente... Leonardo e' il solo unico esempio di pluri-genio...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma chi è sto Pet, so' ignurant' come una capra.


Pet... il tuo cane ammore... Buongiorno


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non esistono arti maggiori o minori...solo artisti maggiori o minori. La frase è di Fabrizio De Andrè, ma la sposo in pieno.


un calciatore è un artista?
secondo me no.
le arti sono altra cosa.


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ammore gli sportivi possono essere dei grandi ma il genio e' altro...


... e allora, adesso, ci racconti cos'è per te il genio... io dico che "_gli sportivi_" non esistono... dico che esistono "_gesti_" e il genio è nel "_gesto_"... 

... a te la parola...


----------



## Nobody (4 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> se pure se non lo fossero...mio caro amico...a Noi non tolgono nulla
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo, micia...ma non pensare che la sregolatezza vera sia così facile da possedere o da vivere. E' uno stato mentale, che non si traduce automaticamente col bere o andare a donne o drogarsi...quelli sono solo effetti, che non la identificano. Tantissimi lo fanno e non sono affatto _sregolati_. Magari, credono di esserlo.


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Ottobre 2007)

*e mettiamoci un*

...





> Leonardo e' il solo unico esempio di pluri-genio...[/


Punto.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... e allora, adesso, ci racconti cos'è per te il genio... io dico che "_gli sportivi_" non esistono... dico che esistono "_gesti_" e il genio è nel "_gesto_"...
> 
> ... a te la parola...


Per me invece esistono gli sportivi e i geni...


----------



## Nobody (4 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ammore *non chiamare il calcio arte*... aggiungo, dove stava realmente il suo genio, nel calcio o nel bere? perche' tra le due cose il bere gli e' riuscito meglio e piu' a lungo... per me il genio e' UNA sola componente fatta ruotare vorticosamente... Leonardo e' il solo unico esempio di pluri-genio...


ah beh..se è così facile, definiscimi l'arte


----------



## Lettrice (4 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ah beh..se è così facile, definiscimi l'arte


Molti per favore... prova allora a posizionarmi il calcio tra le arti... dai cazzo


----------



## Nobody (4 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... e allora, adesso, ci racconti cos'è per te il genio...* io dico che "gli sportivi" non esistono... dico che esistono "gesti" e il genio è nel "gesto"... *
> 
> ... a te la parola...


è la cosa più profonda che hai scritto sul forum...e non lo dico per sminuire le altre!


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me invece esistono gli sportivi e i geni...


 
... e ancora non ci dici cos'è il "_genio_"...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... e ancora non ci dici cos'è il "_genio_"...


Guarda che l'ho scritto.. leggi anziche' rompere...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> è la cosa più profonda che hai scritto sul forum...e non lo dico per sminuire le altre!


... sono un genio... hi, hi, hi... lo dice la psicologia... non io... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Nobody (4 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Molti per favore... prova allora a posizionarmi il calcio tra le arti... dai cazzo


Definisci l'arte, letti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non catalogarla...calcio o non calcio...dai


----------



## Nobody (4 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda che l'ho scritto.. leggi anziche' rompere...


è vero, l'ha fatto!


----------



## Lettrice (4 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Definisci l'arte, letti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'arte e' inutile... e' utile solo all'autore...aggiungo che avere talento anche tanto non fa di un essere umano un genio!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Ottobre 2007)

*MM*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, micia...ma non pensare che la sregolatezza vera sia così facile da possedere o da vivere. E' uno stato mentale, che non si traduce automaticamente col bere o andare a donne o drogarsi...quelli sono solo effetti, che non la identificano. Tantissimi lo fanno e non sono affatto _sregolati_. Magari, credono di esserlo.


 
Non ho detto che sia facile, ma non è nemmeno semplice da dimostrare che sia "uno stato mentale" che si acquisisce con chissà quale sforzo .

O forse ci dovremmo intendere sul termine prima...io intendo oer sregolatezza un atteggiamento stravagante, eccentrico...che non necessariamente si puo'coniugare  con la genialità, la capacità_ creativa_ di una persona.

sei d'accordo?


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Ottobre 2007)

anche Einstein era un genio immenso ma non era un artista.
il genio dell'arte è il TALENTO
il genio puro è intelligenza specifica molto ben indirizzata e sviluppata.

il Talento puro è l'unica cosa che non può essere imparata, ma solo affinata, e solo se c'è.


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ammore non chiamare il calcio arte... aggiungo, dove stava realmente il suo genio, nel calcio o nel bere? perche' tra le due cose il bere gli e' riuscito meglio e piu' a lungo... per me il genio e' UNA sola componente fatta ruotare vorticosamente... Leonardo e' il solo unico esempio di pluri-genio...


... non mi dirai che questa è la tua definizione di genio, vero?... hi, hi, hi... fai la seria, dai. Spiegami, compiutamente, cos'è per te il "genio"...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... non mi dirai che questa è la tua definizione di genio, vero?... hi, hi, hi... fai la seria, dai. Spiegami, compiutamente, cos'è per te il "genio"...


Non sei tu per certo, anche se ti piacerebbe tanto esserlo...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Non ho detto che sia facile, ma non è nemmeno semplice da dimostrare che sia "uno stato mentale" che si acquisisce con chissà quale sforzo .
> 
> O forse ci dovremmo intendere sul termine prima...io intendo oer sregolatezza un atteggiamento stravagante, eccentrico...che non necessariamente si puo'coniugare con la genialità, la capacità_ creativa_ di una persona.
> 
> sei d'accordo?


... su questo sono d'accordo... ma ancora, dobbiamo stabilire cosa sia il genio...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non sei tu per certo, anche se ti piacerebbe tanto esserlo...


... hi, hi, hi... perché t'incazzi?... ti ho solo, pubblicamente, chiesto di dare la tua definizione di genio... ovvero di spiegar-_ci _quando sei disposta ad urlare: "_geniale!_"... hi, hi, hi... _l'agitazione di una componente ecc. ecc._ non mi pare possieda un grande significato... che componente? che agitazione? in quale medium?... di che?...


----------



## sarah (4 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... non dire _baggianate_... stavo parlando con l'amico... l'insonne... hi, hi, hi... al massimo, puoi contestarmi l'"l" minuscola... hi, hi, hi...


lei ha chiesto a lui ... errore un po' pesante, soprattutto se difeso con tale veemenza ... non credi?


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> anche Einstein era un genio immenso ma non era un artista.
> il genio dell'arte è il TALENTO
> il genio puro è intelligenza specifica molto ben indirizzata e sviluppata.
> 
> il Talento puro è l'unica cosa che non può essere imparata, ma solo affinata, e solo se c'è.


... Eintein non era un artista?... hi, hi, hi... dai Anna, sii seria... Einstein ha dipinto un nuovo universo... ha composto una nuova e spendida sinfonia... ha scolpito un nuovo spazio... ha scritto in una nuova e sconosciuta metrica... altro che artista... la teoria della relatività possiede un'estetica sublime...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

sarah ha detto:


> lei ha chiesto a lui ... errore un po' pesante, soprattutto se difeso con tale veemenza ... non credi?


... ho capito che non hai capito... capirai... un giorno... più avanti... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Ottobre 2007)

ma il genio è colui che sa esprime l'intuizione, che sa superare l'oggetto stesso della sua osservazione, la genialità è un qualcosa che sa esprime l'universale...è al di sopra di tutto..

Un bravo atleta con caratteristiche eccezionali è altro.


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Eintein non era un artista?... hi, hi, hi... dai Anna, sii seria... Einstein ha dipinto un nuovo universo... ha composto una nuova e spendida sinfonia... ha scolpito un nuovo spazio... ha scritto in una nuova e sconosciuta metrica... altro che artista... la teoria della relatività possiede un'estetica sublime...


 

son d'accordo, lui si.



ma sto pit..chi cacchio è?


----------



## sarah (4 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ho capito che non hai capito... capirai... un giorno... più avanti... hi, hi, hi...


molto comodo così ... certo non geniale .. eheheh


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> son d'accordo, lui si.
> 
> 
> 
> ma sto *pit.*.chi cacchio è?


ma non era Pet figlio di Pat?


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Eintein non era un artista?... hi, hi, hi... dai Anna, sii seria... Einstein ha dipinto un nuovo universo... ha composto una nuova e spendida sinfonia... ha scolpito un nuovo spazio... ha scritto in una nuova e sconosciuta metrica... altro che artista... la teoria della relatività possiede un'estetica sublime...


ha dipinto un nuovo universo con la fisica ed i numeri...
ma se tu non conosci i numeri di einstein ricorderai solo una formula.

leonardo da vinci e mozart. tanto per citarne solo 2, sono il Talento.


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

sarah ha detto:


> molto comodo così ... certo non geniale .. eheheh


... Sarah, scrivi con il tuo nick, dai... tanto si è capito benissimo chi sei... se leggi tutto lo sviluppo delle cose che ho scritto, capirai che significato dare a quel "le"... che andava scritto con la "L" maiuscola... eventualmente... magari mettendo la frase tra virgolette... ma insomma, nulla di drammatico... i pronomi li conosco molto bene... e, come biologo, so distinguere un fenotipo maschile da uno femminile... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Ottobre 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pete_Best


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pete_Best


appunto figlio di Mona e non di Pat:

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pete_Best


----------



## sarah (4 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Sarah, scrivi con il tuo nick, dai... tanto si è capito benissimo chi sei... se leggi tutto lo sviluppo delle cose che ho scritto, capirai che significato dare a quel "le"... che andava scritto con la "L" maiuscola... eventualmente... magari mettendo la frase tra virgolette... ma insomma, nulla di drammatico... i pronomi li conosco molto bene... e, come biologo, so distinguere un fenotipo maschile da uno femminile... hi, hi, hi...


scusami, e chi sarei? adesso se hai le palle dovresti dirlo qui nero su bianco ...

mah ... che gente


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ha dipinto un nuovo universo con la fisica ed i numeri...
> ma se tu non conosci i numeri di einstein ricordardi solo una formula.
> 
> leonardo da vinci e mozart. tanto per citarne solo 2, sono il Talento.


... Anna, mio dio, esci dai luoghi comuni, dai!... dire che Leonardo era un genio è _estremamente_ banale... lo era anche quando scriveva delle emerite cazzate sulla natura fisica dell'aria?... lo era anche quando scriveva delle emerite cazzate sulla biologia degli animali?... lo era anche quando progettava delle macchine assolutamente non funzionanti?... Anna, fai attenzione... Leonardo _era un genio_ per la sua capacità "_generatrice_"... i suoi "_gesti_" erano geniali... perché creavano in "_nuovo_"... erano "_atti creativi_"...


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Ottobre 2007)

> leonardo da vinci e mozart. tanto per citarne solo 2, sono il Talento.


[/QUOTE]

Anna, hai citato due che sono nell'olimpo _ assoluto_ in fatto di genialità..


Pero' è innegabile l'intuizione creativa di Einstain attraverso i numeri.

Io non ne posseggo gli strumenti per apprezzarla, ma non me la sento di negarla.


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2007)

*Genio?*

Genio è l'uomo capace di dire cose profonde in modo semplice.


... e non l'ho dico io.


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

sarah ha detto:


> scusami, e chi sarei? adesso se hai le palle dovresti dirlo qui nero su bianco ...
> 
> mah ... che gente


... se hai le palle, scrivi con il tuo nick registrato... sì, sì, adesso ci dirai che non ne hai uno... sì, sì... ciao, ciao...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Genio è l'uomo capace di dire cose profonde in modo semplice.
> 
> 
> ... e non l'ho dico io.


... frase "fatta"... e quali sarebbero queste cose "profonde"? Chi stabilisce se una cosa è "profonda" o meno?


----------



## cat (4 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Eintein non era un artista?... hi, hi, hi... dai Anna, sii seria... Einstein ha dipinto un nuovo universo... ha composto una nuova e spendida sinfonia... ha scolpito un nuovo spazio... ha scritto in una nuova e sconosciuta metrica... altro che artista... la teoria della relatività possiede un'estetica sublime...


 
sei sublime chen con queste tue affermazioni.
ti apprezzo sempre di più.
sei un grande.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Genio è l'uomo capace di dire cose profonde in modo semplice.
> 
> 
> ... e non l'ho dico io.


...soprattutto perche' non ne vede proprio la complessita'...


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Anna, mio dio, esci dai luoghi comuni, dai!... dire che Leonardo era un genio è _estremamente_ banale... lo era anche quando scriveva delle emerite cazzate sulla natura fisica dell'aria?... lo era anche quando scriveva delle emerite cazzate sulla biologia degli animali?... lo era anche quando progettava delle macchine assolutamente non funzionanti?... Anna, fai attenzione... Leonardo _era un genio_ per la sua capacità "_generatrice_"... i suoi "_gesti_" erano geniali... perché creavano in "_nuovo_"... erano "_atti creativi_"...


A aparte il fatto che non è vero che non fossero tutti funzionanti, e che tu devi anche contestualizzare le sue intuizioni ...non eravamo nel 2000, e la sua capacità strordinaria di osservazione e riproduzione è innegabile..apunto come dici erano tutti atti creativi, che superavano l'oggetto stesso osservato.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> A aparte il fatto che non è vero che non fossero tutti funzionanti, e che tu devi anche  contestualizzare le sue intuizioni ...non eravamo nel 2000, e la sua capacità strordinaria di osservazione e riproduzione è innegabile.


...infatti, guardare a ritroso e dire queste erano stronzate mi sembra un po' riduttivo


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... frase "fatta"... e quali sarebbero queste cose "profonde"? *Chi stabilisce se una cosa è "profonda" o meno?*


Caro Chen rilassati ... sei una persona molto intelligente ma non sei un genio.

Chi lo stabilisce? 

Ognuno di noi, attraverso il suo metro di giudizio.


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ...infatti, guardare a ritroso e dire queste erano stronzate mi sembra un po' riduttivo


riduttivo è poco....è ' grave...parlando di Leonardo.


----------



## Nobody (4 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Non ho detto che sia facile, ma non è nemmeno semplice da dimostrare che sia "uno stato mentale" che si acquisisce con chissà quale sforzo .
> 
> O forse ci dovremmo intendere sul termine prima...io intendo oer sregolatezza un atteggiamento stravagante, eccentrico...*che non necessariamente si puo'coniugare con la genialità, la capacità creativa di una persona*.
> 
> sei d'accordo?


Sono d'accordo.


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Ottobre 2007)

*MM*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.


 

bien.

ma allora chi è Pat o pit

nessuno me lo dice 

	
	
		
		
	


	





























( hai ragione sto est stressa )


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> A aparte il fatto che non è vero che non fossero tutti funzionanti, e che tu devi anche contestualizzare le sue intuizioni ...non eravamo nel 2000, e la sua capacità strordinaria di osservazione e riproduzione è innegabile..apunto come dici erano tutti atti creativi, che superavano l'oggetto stesso osservato.


... ma capite quello che scrivo?... ho posto domande "retoriche"... hi, hi, hi... sto dicendo che non occorre che la "_creatura funzioni_" affinché l' "_atto_" creativo sia "_geniale_"...


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> bien.
> 
> ma allora chi è Pat o pit
> 
> ...


http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=fgxBpqbJGNw


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Caro Chen rilassati ... sei una persona molto intelligente ma non sei un genio.
> 
> Chi lo stabilisce?
> 
> Ognuno di noi, attraverso il suo metro di giudizio.


... Quindi, secondo te, la definizione di genio è del tutto soggettiva e demandata a ciò che ognuno di noi considera o non considera "profondo"... ergo, ciò che è geniale per te, può non esserlo per me... e via discorrendo... ho capito bene?


----------



## Lettrice (4 Ottobre 2007)

Chen, perche' non definisci tu il genio allora?... mi sembra la soluzione piu' semplice, visto che nessuna definizione ti si addice...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ...infatti, guardare a ritroso e dire queste erano stronzate mi sembra un po' riduttivo


... hi, hi, hi... e chi ha detto una cosa simile?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Quindi, secondo te, la definizione di genio è del tutto soggettiva e demandata a ciò che ognuno di noi considera o non considera "profondo"... ergo, ciò che è geniale per te, può non esserlo per me... e via discorrendo... ho capito bene?


SI.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... e chi ha detto una cosa simile?... hi, hi, hi...


Io, che son genio..hahaha


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> bien.
> 
> ma allora chi è Pat o pit
> 
> ...


Miciona distratta tie':

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pete_Best


----------



## Nobody (4 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> bien.
> 
> ma allora chi è Pat o pit
> 
> ...


Colui che precedette Ringo alla batteria  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Allora...la pittura non è arte. Il calcio non è arte. La poesia non è arte. La fisica non è arte. La scultura non è arte.

Dico cosa per me (sol per me, ovviamente) è arte.
E' un evento, che si realizza quando l'artista cristallizza col gesto l'unione tra lui e il resto del mondo. In quel momento si genera Qualità, che non è intrinseca nè nell'artista nè nella materia (qualunque essa sia...pallone, marmo, tela, parole, formule, note) da lui modellata. La Qualità è la loro fusione.


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chen, perche' non definisci tu il genio allora?... mi sembra la soluzione piu' semplice, visto che nessuna definizione ti si addice...


... ma di quali definizioni stai parlando?... ho solo letto qualche frase fatta e due o tre nomi... ma una definizione che regga la critica non l'ho ancora letta, Letti... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Colui che precedette Ringo alla batteria
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... come la fotografia ad esempio.


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Colui che precedette Ringo alla batteria
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... Sei una _drittone_, amico mio... con te non c'è gusto... dubito che molti possano capire quel termine... *Qualità*... o che abbiano letto Pirsig... sei una _carogna_... hi, hi, hi... comunque, complimenti...


----------



## Nobody (4 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... come la fotografia ad esempio.


Come ogni cosa...arte per un samurai è anche sguainare la katana, se raggiungi la perfezione del gesto. Ci sono almeno 5 scuole diverse che studiano questa tecnica.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma di quali definizioni stai parlando?... ho solo letto qualche frase fatta e due o tre nomi... ma una definizione che regga la critica non l'ho ancora letta, Letti... hi, hi, hi...



Senti fai uscir fuori il pupattolo va...


----------



## Nobody (4 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Sei una _drittone_, amico mio... con te non c'è gusto... dubito che molti possano capire quel termine... *Qualità*... o che abbiano letto Pirsig... sei una _carogna_... hi, hi, hi... comunque, complimenti...


Posso confidarti una cosa, caro Chen. Ci ero arrivato prima di leggere lui e senza elettroshock  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Non esattamente coi suoi termini, ma c'ero arrivato.


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2007)

*DIZIONARIO ETIMOLOGICO*

http://www.etimo.it/?term=genio&find=Cerca


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Miciona distratta tie':
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pete_Best


grazie ammore.


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti fai uscir fuori il pupattolo va...


... leggi quello che ha scritto Multimodi... uno serio... con due palle grosse come le palle di un cannone... altro che chiacchiere... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Colui che precedette Ringo alla batteria
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qual'e' il metro di giudizio per la qualita' allora?... per me non funge affatto...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... leggi quello che ha scritto Multimodi... uno serio... con due palle grosse come le palle di un cannone... altro che chiacchiere... hi, hi, hi...


Ho letto e non sono d'accordo


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> grazie ammore.


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma capite quello che scrivo?... ho posto domande "retoriche"... hi, hi, hi... sto dicendo che non occorre che la "_creatura funzioni_" affinché l' "_atto_" creativo sia "_geniale_"...


 
non sempre leggo quello dici 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ora ci siamo.


----------



## Nobody (4 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Qual'e' il metro di giudizio per la qualita' allora?... per me non funge affatto...


Il metro di giudizio per la Qualità????? Non è quantità, letti...non esiste metro di giudizio!


----------



## Nobody (4 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... leggi quello che ha scritto Multimodi... uno serio... *con due palle grosse come le palle di un cannone*... altro che chiacchiere... hi, hi, hi...


Quella è orchite, Chen...me le smerigliano qui al lavoro


----------



## Nobody (4 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Sei una _drittone_, amico mio... con te non c'è gusto... dubito che molti possano capire quel termine... *Qualità*... o che abbiano letto Pirsig... sei una _carogna_... hi, hi, hi... comunque, complimenti...


Posso confidarti una cosa, caro Chen. Ci ero arrivato prima di leggere lui e senza elettroshock  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Non esattamente coi suoi termini, ma c'ero arrivato.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il metro di giudizio per la Qualità????? Non è quantità, letti...non esiste metro di giudizio!


Quindi per te un Van Gogh e un Katia Pitzianti sono di pari qualita'... il valore creativo non cambia, visto che tutt'e' due i dipinti sono prodotti di quella fusione di cui tu parli... cio' non toglie che il risultato sia qualitativamente diverso... Altrimenti scusate tanto ma un qualunque coglione diventa un artista!!! Tra qualche pagina pure io che disegno vestiti saro' considerata un'artista...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Ottobre 2007)

Insonne, ti chiedo scusa per aver completamente deviato il tuo thread... ora mi sposto.

Bacio bello di mamma tua!!


----------



## Nobody (4 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Quindi per te un Van Gogh e un Katia Pitzianti sono di pari qualita'..*. il valore creativo non cambia, *visto che tutt'e' due i dipinti sono prodotti di quella fusione di cui tu parli.*.. cio' non toglie che il risultato sia qualitativamente diverso...


Ovviamente no. Non è analogica...immaginatela digitale. Nessuna scala. Nel tuo esempio, il termine _pari, _per me non ha senso. O c'è o non c'è. Chi ti dice che tu hai realizzato questa fusione di cui parlavo? Se però l'avessi davvero realizzata....regalami una tua tela. Poi ti faccio accoppare, e varrà miliardi


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Colui che precedette Ringo alla batteria
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo, io l'ho detta in termini diversi.


ma qualità la puo' esprimere solo quella vis creatrice che è eccezionale e propria  nell'artista, come fai a escluderlo. attraverso di lui si compie la Qualità, ma solo attraverso di lui e la realtà.

Insomma MM, senza Mozart o Bach una fuga la so scrivere pure io, e pure tu e pure chiunque, basta studiare..questo voglio dire..


----------



## Lettrice (4 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ovviamente no. Non è analogica...immaginatela digitale. Nessuna scala. Nel tuo esempio, il termine _pari, _per me non ha senso. O c'è o non c'è. Chi ti dice che tu hai realizzato questa fusione di cui parlavo? Se però l'avessi davvero realizzata....regalami una tua tela. Poi ti faccio accoppare, e varrà miliardi


Mi sono spostata sotto


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quindi per te un Van Gogh e un Katia Pitzianti sono di pari qualita'... il valore creativo non cambia, visto che tutt'e' due i dipinti sono prodotti di quella fusione di cui tu parli... cio' non toglie che il risultato sia qualitativamente diverso... Altrimenti scusate tanto ma un qualunque coglione diventa un artista!!! Tra qualche pagina pure io che disegno vestiti saro' considerata un'artista...


 
apponto!

inftti di coglioni ce ne sono tanti.


----------



## Nobody (4 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, io l'ho detta in termini diversi.
> 
> 
> ma qualità la puo' esprimere solo quella vis creatrice che è eccezionale e propria nell'artista, come fai a escluderlo. attraverso di lui si compie la Qualità, ma solo attraverso di lui e la realtà.
> ...


Non lo escludo affatto, micia. Solo attraverso lui e il suo gesto si compie quell'evento. E' indubbio. 
Solo che, e se si accetta questo è innegabile, non esistono arti maggiori o minori. Esiste Arte, o no. Uno o Zero. Esiste Qualità o non esiste. Einstein, Bach, Neruda, Maradona, Michelangelo...o Micia, Molti, Letti...
Le catalogazioni in ipotetiche scale, usando traballanti unità di misura sull'Arte, non possono aver alcun valore.
Gli orientali questa idea l'hanno fatta loro da tempi immemorabili...noi, con la logica aristotelica ce ne siamo allontanati millenni fa.


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il metro di giudizio per la Qualità????? Non è quantità, letti...non esiste metro di giudizio!


... qualità, quantità... ma che vuoi che ne sappia... per lei è tutt'uno... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non sempre leggo quello dici
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... infatti, se lo _dico_, devi _ascoltarlo_... mica _leggerlo_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... qualità, quantità... ma che vuoi che ne sappia... per lei è tutt'uno... hi, hi, hi...


Chen... nessuno ti ha mai insegnato che parlare di altri e' maleducazione? Trea l'altro sei tu che non hai capito...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quella è orchite, Chen...me le smerigliano qui al lavoro


... ipertrofia della sacca scrotale... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non lo escludo affatto, micia. Solo attraverso lui e il suo gesto si compie quell'evento. E' indubbio.
> Solo che, e se si accetta questo è innegabile, non esistono arti maggiori o minori. Esiste Arte, o no. Uno o Zero. Esiste Qualità o non esiste. Einstein, Bach, Neruda, Maradona, Michelangelo...o Micia, Molti, Letti...
> Le catalogazioni in ipotetiche scale, usando traballanti unità di misura sull'Arte, non possono aver alcun valore.
> Gli orientali questa idea l'hanno fatta loro da tempi immemorabili...*noi, con la logica aristotelica ce ne siamo allontanati millenni fa.*


... e con la logica della sua allieva... la strega... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Ottobre 2007)

*chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... infatti, se lo _dico_, devi _ascoltarlo_... mica _leggerlo_... hi, hi, hi...


_Posso_ ascoltarlo, non _devo_...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> _Posso_ ascoltarlo, non _devo_...


... voi confondete l'artigiano con l'artista... Apollo con _Dioniso_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Nobody (4 Ottobre 2007)

A questo proposito mi ricordo una bellissima scena _dell'Attimo fuggente..._quando il professore ribelle durante una lezione di letteratura, si faceva beffe di un libro di testo che pretendeva di calcolare la Qualità insita in un sonetto misurando la sua area in un diagramma cartesiano


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A questo proposito mi ricordo una bellissima scena _dell'Attimo fuggente..._quando il professore ribelle durante una lezione di letteratura, si faceva beffe di un libro di testo che pretendeva di calcolare la Qualità insita in un sonetto misurando la sua area in un diagramma cartesiano


... Lettrice, invece, usa il metro da sarta... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non lo escludo affatto, micia. Solo attraverso lui e il suo gesto si compie quell'evento. E' indubbio.
> Solo che, e se si accetta questo è innegabile, non esistono arti maggiori o minori. Esiste Arte, o no. Uno o Zero. Esiste Qualità o non esiste. Einstein, Bach, Neruda, Maradona, Michelangelo...o Micia, Molti, Letti...
> Le catalogazioni in ipotetiche scale, usando traballanti unità di misura sull'Arte, non possono aver alcun valore.
> Gli orientali questa idea l'hanno fatta loro da tempi immemorabili...noi, con la logica aristotelica ce ne siamo allontanati millenni fa.


Son d'accordo Mm, non possono esieter arti minori o maggiori. O è arte o non lo è...ma non riesco a distaccarmi dall'idea di riconoscere Un  prodotto come  _artisticom _nella sua _materia_, nel momento in cui questo è capace di trasfigurare la realtà in qualcosa di meglio, di qualità infatti si parlava che va oltre la realtà, che crea l'illlusione necessaria o che sia  la verità non lo so....


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Ottobre 2007)

*chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... voi confondete l'artigiano con l'artista... Apollo con _Dioniso_... hi, hi, hi...


 
voglio sperare che la tua ambizione dionisiaca non debba venire frustata.


uaglio' cazzate a parte..io posso ascoltarti, non devo!


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Son d'accordo Mm, non possono esieter arti minori o maggiori. O è arte o non lo è...ma non riesco a distaccarmi dall'idea di riconoscere Un prodotto come _artisticom _nella sua _materia_, nel momento in cui questo è capace di trasfigurare la realtà in qualcosa di meglio, di qualità infatti si parlava che va oltre la realtà, che crea l'illlusione necessaria o che sia la verità non lo so....


... Micio_dorica_, ragiona, come puoi ridurre un "_gesto creatore_" alla materia?... la materia è l'_occasione_, il _pre_-testo, una modalità... attraverso la quale il "_gesto cretaore_" si palesa e si _dis_-vela... rendendo conto di sé... 

... Dio cre-at(_t_)ore che crea (_lui_) la materia... il suono originario che crea il cosmo tutto... l'_AUM_... 

... in principio è *"l'atto"...* ​


----------



## Nobody (4 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Son d'accordo Mm, non possono esieter arti minori o maggiori. O è arte o non lo è...ma non riesco a distaccarmi dall'idea di riconoscere Un prodotto come _artisticom _nella sua _materia_, nel momento in cui questo è capace di trasfigurare la realtà in qualcosa di meglio, di qualità infatti si parlava che va oltre la realtà, che crea l'illlusione necessaria o che sia la verità non lo so....


il supporto...marmo, pentagramma, tela, inchiostro, pallone. L'uomo...Michelangelo, De Andrè, Caravaggio, Melville, Maradona. 
L'unione...David, Jones il suonatore, Madonna dei pellegrini, Moby Dick, il 2-0 all'Inghilterra.
L'unione trasfigura un momento in Qualità. Diciamo, credo, la stessa cosa.


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Ottobre 2007)

*chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Micio_dorica_, ragiona, come puoi ridurre un "_gesto creatore_" alla materia?... la materia è l'_occasione_, il _pre_-testo, una modalità... attraverso la quale il "_gesto cretaore_" si palesa e si _dis_-vela... rendendo conto di sé...
> 
> ... Dio cre-at(_t_)ore che crea (_lui_) la materia... il suono originario che crea il cosmo tutto... l'_AUM_...
> 
> ...


Micio-lidia, e non frigia e nemmeno dorica ragionando ti chiede come lo traduci sto _ATTO_ se non attraverso la materia?​ 
a chiacchere morte?​ 

Certo che è" *L'atto"...*​ 
ma dimostrami come puo' prescindere dalla materia_*.*_​


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Ottobre 2007)

*mm*



moltimodi ha detto:


> il supporto...marmo, pentagramma, tela, inchiostro, pallone. L'uomo...Michelangelo, De Andrè, Caravaggio, Melville, Maradona.
> L'unione...David, Jones il suonatore, Madonna dei pellegrini, Moby Dick, il 2-0 all'Inghilterra.
> L'unione trasfigura un momento in Qualità. Diciamo, credo, la stessa cosa.


Si, diciamo li stess' 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 con parole diverse, credo..mi sto a rincojoni


----------



## Nobody (4 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Si, diciamo li stess'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si, mi sembra di si  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Tutto questo discorso nasceva mi sembra, dal negare che alcuni geni fossero artisti. Ricapitolando, per me Maradona è artista...come lo è stato George Best.
E se il pallone fu il loro pennello...non per questo fu arte minore.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> il supporto...marmo, pentagramma, tela, inchiostro, pallone. L'uomo...Michelangelo, De Andrè, Caravaggio, Melville, Maradona.
> L'unione...David, Jones il suonatore, Madonna dei pellegrini, Moby Dick, il 2-0 all'Inghilterra.
> L'unione trasfigura un momento in Qualità. Diciamo, credo, la stessa cosa.


CAZZOOOOOOOOO... cosa crea un giocatore di cazzo di calcio? UNA MOVIOLA!!!!!


Gente mia ma porca miseria dai...


----------



## Nobody (4 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> CAZZOOOOOOOOO... cosa crea un giocatore di cazzo di calcio? UNA MOVIOLA!!!!!
> 
> 
> Gente mia ma porca miseria dai....


crea crea...quel meraviglioso gol, quel tango fatto calcio,  posso rivederlo ogni volta che voglio...proprio come un quadro.


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2007)

*ARTE*

Discipline Artistiche

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arte#Discipline_artistiche


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Micio-lidia, e non frigia e nemmeno dorica ragionando ti chiede come lo traduci sto _ATTO_ se non attraverso la materia?​
> 
> a chiacchere morte?​
> 
> ...


... un _pensiero_ è materia?... l'_idea _è materia?... quanto pesano?... che estensione hanno?... eppure sono l'inizio di tutto... e sono _intraducibili_, ovvia-_ment_e... la _musica_ è _materia_?... non intendo i _suoni_, intendo la _musica_... il _suono_ segue le _leggi della fisica_... la _musica_, no...


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> crea crea...quel meraviglioso gol, quel tango fatto calcio,  posso rivederlo ogni volta che voglio...proprio come un quadro.


= EMOZIONI.


----------



## Nobody (4 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> = EMOZIONI.


..anche, Marì.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 E' una delle cose che la Qualità crea. Condizione necessaria ma non sufficiente, certo. Ma emozione vivissima, sempre!


----------



## Lettrice (4 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> crea crea...quel meraviglioso gol, quel tango fatto calcio,  posso rivederlo ogni volta che voglio...proprio come un quadro.


Niente da fare...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> CAZZOOOOOOOOO... cosa crea un giocatore di cazzo di calcio? UNA MOVIOLA!!!!!
> 
> 
> Gente mia ma porca miseria dai...


... cos'ha creato Vaslav Nijinski?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ..anche, Marì.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quindi per te ARTE=EMOZIONI... sono basita


----------



## Nobody (4 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Niente da fare...


Lo credo anch'io...siamo lontani...meglio, la pensiamo già uguale su troppe cose


----------



## Nobody (4 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quindi per te ARTE=EMOZIONI... sono basita


arghhhhh...............no eh...non mi cadere pure tu....ho detto: condizione necessaria ma non sufficiente. Occhio a leggere!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... un _pensiero_ è materia?... l'_idea _è materia?... quanto pesano?... che estensione hanno?... eppure sono l'inizio di tutto... e sono _intraducibili_, ovvia-_ment_e... la _musica_ è _materia_?... non intendo i _suoni_, intendo la _musica_... il _suono_ segue le _leggi della fisica_... la _musica_, no...


si, ma tutto questo come lo trasmetti?

come lo comunichi?

come traduci la realtà?


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quindi per te ARTE=EMOZIONI... sono basita


... calma, calma, sartina olandese:

*L'ARTE*
*E'*
*TRADIMENTO*
*E IL*
*GENIO*
*IL PEGGIOR TRADITORE*
*CHE SI CONOSCA*​... lo so, lo so... è difficile capire il concetto... ma è così... ​


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Ottobre 2007)

*chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... cos'ha creato Vaslav Nijinski?... hi, hi, hi...


Ha creato un bel niente, ha interpretato col _gesto, una qualità_ che altri non possedevano.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ha creato un bel niente, ha interpretato col _gesto, una qualità_ che altri non possedevano.


Ti amo. Non e' un _gesto_ ma e' comunque _arte maggiore_


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ha creato un bel niente, ha interpretato col _gesto, una qualità_ che altri non possedevano.


... rileggiti per favore... hi, hi, hi... suvvia...


----------



## Nobody (4 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti amo. Non e' un _gesto_ ma e' comunque _*arte maggiore*_


un ossimoro


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si, ma tutto questo come lo trasmetti?
> 
> come lo comunichi?
> 
> come traduci la realtà?


... non trasmetti un cazzo... non comunichi un cazzo... non traduci un cazzo... 

*... PER-TURBI...*​


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti amo. Non e' un _gesto_ ma e' comunque _arte maggiore_


... ti amo, _E'_ un gesto, un atto!... o madonna mia... _sartina _mia... tu non conosci la _pragmatica_ della comunicazione umana?... 

... è un... 

*ATTO LINGUISTICO*​


----------



## Lettrice (4 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ti amo, _E'_ un gesto, un atto!... o madonna mia... _sartina _mia... tu non conosci la _pragmatica_ della comunicazione umana?...
> 
> ... è un...
> 
> *ATTO LINGUISTICO*​


Chen... seriamente io dico ti amo... non lo gesticolo... se poi tu lo vuoi chiamare ATTO LINGUISTICO fai pure... io nel mio piccolo mondo di tutti i giorni sussurro ti amo all'orecchio... proseguo leccando l'orecchio stesso in genere...


----------



## Nobody (4 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chen... seriamente io dico ti amo... non lo gesticolo... se poi tu lo vuoi chiamare ATTO LINGUISTICO fai pure... io nel mio piccolo mondo di tutti i giorni sussurro ti amo all'orecchio... *proseguo leccando l'orecchio stesso in genere*...


Questa si che è arte!


----------



## Lettrice (4 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questa si che è arte!


Bastardo stavo per fare l'aggiuntina e mi hai preceduta


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chen... seriamente io dico ti amo... non lo gesticolo... se poi tu lo vuoi chiamare ATTO LINGUISTICO fai pure... io nel mio piccolo mondo di tutti i giorni sussurro ti amo all'orecchio... proseguo leccando l'orecchio stesso in genere...


... sartina mia... seriamente... non è Chen a dire che è un atto linguistico... è tutta la _linguistica MONDIALE_... e non da ieri sera... ma da qualche secolo... hi, hi, hi... solo per te, riporto una delle definizioni più chiare:

_“E’ l’unità di base della descrizione linguistico-pragmatica che studia l’uso della lingua in situazione. Atti linguistici sono ad esempio una constatazione, una richiesta, un consiglio, una promessa, un ringraziamento...". _

C. Caffi, in Beccaria G.L. (a cura di), _Dizionario di linguistica_, Einaudi, Torino 1994

... per me è evidentissimo che si tratta di un atto... basta pensarci un secondo... sarò mica un genio?... hi, hi, hi...​


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... rileggiti per favore... hi, hi, hi... suvvia...


Per fretta non mi sono spiegata. Nijinsky attraverso la forza della sua interpretazione non comune di quel _gesto_, della sua tecnica altrettanto rara ha reso possibile un rinnovamento di un arte, quella della danza...


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Ottobre 2007)

*chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... non trasmetti un cazzo... non comunichi un cazzo... non traduci un cazzo...
> 
> 
> *... PER-TURBI...*​


okkei vabbene per-turbo..e allora..

ho perso il filo


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Ottobre 2007)

*MM*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Questa si che è arte!


ecco fatto.credo che tu abbia *centrato *il problema e basta cosi per oggi.


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Per fretta non mi sono spiegata. Nijinsky attraverso la forza della sua interpretazione non comune di quel _gesto_, della sua tecnica altrettanto rara ha reso possibile un rinnovamento di un arte, quella della danza...


... Nijinsky col la sua "_messa in atto_"... di quel "_gesto_"... 

... dai Micio_ionica_... adesso basta dire cazzate, ben sapendo di dire cazzate... e lo sai che stai dicendo cazzate... in buona fede, s'intende...


----------



## Nobody (4 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bastardo stavo per fare l'aggiuntina e mi hai preceduta


Noblessss oblix


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (4 Ottobre 2007)

aheemm....

a qualcuno interessa sapere come è andata a finire?


----------



## Nobody (4 Ottobre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> aheemm....
> 
> a qualcuno interessa sapere come è andata a finire?


stavo pensando giusto a te...e a cosa avresti pensato, quando ti saresti ricollegato trovando queste pagine di puttanate  

	
	
		
		
	


	












...com'è andata?


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> aheemm....
> 
> a qualcuno interessa sapere come è andata a finire?
























   e qui sta l'Arte ...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sartina mia... seriamente... non è Chen a dire che è un atto linguistico... è tutta la _linguistica MONDIALE_... e non da ieri sera... ma da qualche secolo... hi, hi, hi... solo per te, riporto una delle definizioni più chiare:
> 
> _“E’ l’unità di base della descrizione linguistico-pragmatica che studia l’uso della lingua in situazione. Atti linguistici sono ad esempio una constatazione, una richiesta, un consiglio, una promessa, un ringraziamento...". _
> 
> ...


Dubito tu sia un genio ammore... se fossi un genio ti saresti interessato al mio leccare l'orecchio, riconosciuta come arte sublime...hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Ottobre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> aheemm....
> 
> a qualcuno interessa sapere come è andata a finire?



Si ammore dicci tuuto...


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Ottobre 2007)

*insonne*



Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> aheemm....
> 
> a qualcuno interessa sapere come è andata a finire?


 

eccome insonne, chiedo scusa.


vai.


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> okkei vabbene per-turbo..e allora..
> 
> ho perso il filo


... adesso mi sforzo ulteriormente e ti faccio un esempio:

"_Io abito in quella casa_"... ti sto informando attraverso l'uso di una lingua...

"_là, io vivo, dormo, magio, soffro, amo, abbraccio mia madre..._"... ti sto _per_-turbando... sto cercando di creare... di evocare... _ex_... _vocare_... _chiamare da fuori_... _per tra-dire_... tradere... consegnare (a te)... 

...Giuda, il più intellettuale tra gli apostoli, ha agito come un _artista_ quando ha _consegnato_ Gesù... quel _tradimento_ rappresenta il _gesto _fondamentale dal quale è esploso l'universo di significati nel quale anche tu sei immersa...   ​


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dubito tu sia un genio ammore... se fossi un genio ti saresti interessato al mio leccare l'orecchio, riconosciuta come arte sublime...hi, hi, hi...


... a dire il vero ero già oltre... ad altri tuoi "_leccare_"... hi, hi, hi... sartina olandese... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Ottobre 2007)

*chen*

ci siamo..avevo capito pure prima animale cos'è sto perturbo..pero' devi andare avanti...

*ma adesso zitti che Insonne ha da parlà*


----------



## Nobody (4 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ci siamo..avevo capito pure prima animale cos'è sto perturbo..pero' devi andare avanti...
> 
> *ma adesso zitti che Insonne ha da parlà*


...si è addormentato...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (4 Ottobre 2007)

non ho fatto il bonifico.

ieri, verso mezzanotte, la signorina mi ha mandato il solito sms giornaliero romantico (come se niente fosse successo), in cui scriveva: "Buona notte piccolino. Sto andando a dormire. La mia migliore amica è qui con me. In questo periodo non riesco a stare da sola. Mi sento sola. Sogni d'oro. Voglio vederti al mio fianco al più presto possibile".

non ho risposto. 
sono andato a dormire.

stamattina accendo il cell e trovo un suo messaggio inviato verso l'una di notte: "Piccolino, perchè non rispondi ai miei messaggi. Sono disperata. Che succede? Bacio". (quando litighiamo e io non rispondo ai suoi messaggi, lei è solita scrivermi sempre messaggi così).

Penso che continuerò nel mio silenzio.


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ci siamo..avevo capito pure prima animale cos'è sto perturbo..pero' devi andare avanti...
> 
> *ma adesso zitti che Insonne ha da parlà*


... mi piacerebbe darti una bella _perturba_-tina... con il tornio... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (4 Ottobre 2007)

in verità non è successo più di tanto...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> non ho fatto il bonifico.
> 
> ieri, verso mezzanotte, la signorina mi ha mandato il solito sms giornaliero romantico (come se niente fosse successo), in cui scriveva: "Buona notte piccolino. Sto andando a dormire. La mia migliore amica è qui con me. In questo periodo non riesco a stare da sola. Mi sento sola. Sogni d'oro. Voglio vederti al mio fianco al più presto possibile".
> 
> ...


... sbagli... rispondi-_le_... se t'interessa la fanciulla... altrimenti... _aria_... ma con stile, con classe, da vero signore...


----------



## Nobody (4 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sbagli... rispondi-_le_... se t'interessa la fanciulla... altrimenti... _aria_... *ma con stile, con classe, da vero signore..*.


tipo...bonificare 1 cent di buonafortuna


----------



## Lettrice (4 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... mi piacerebbe darti una bella _perturba_-tina... *con il tornio*... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (4 Ottobre 2007)

a me interessa da morire.

il problema è che la Storia mi ha sempre insegnato che sono proprio le cose che non dici che fanno più breccia. 

le cose che dici, innanzitutto devi dirle bene e senza ferire nessuno. dopo 5 anni di carriera forense vissuta conme un mastino da udienza, mi è difficile fare discorsi tranquilli. in realtà va sempre a finire che se parlo, comincio ad offendere, passando dalla proverbiale "parte del torto".


----------



## Lettrice (4 Ottobre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> a me interessa da morire.
> 
> il problema è che la Storia mi ha sempre insegnato che sono proprio le cose che non dici che fanno più breccia.
> 
> le cose che dici, innanzitutto devi dirle bene e senza ferire nessuno. dopo 5 anni di carriera forense vissuta conme un mastino da udienza, mi è difficile fare discorsi tranquilli. in realtà va sempre a finire che se parlo, comincio ad offendere, passando dalla proverbiale "parte del torto".


Allora, se ti interessa vivi fino alla fine... della storia fregatene...


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Ottobre 2007)

*chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... mi piacerebbe darti una bella _perturba_-tina... con il tornio... hi, hi, hi...


 

*Ti* piacerebbe....ah , ah , ah.


 Cazzate a parte sono d'accordo con quello che suggerisci a Insonne.

nessuna azione forzata su stesso... non servirebbe a nulla.


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> a me interessa da morire.
> 
> il problema è che la Storia mi ha sempre insegnato che sono proprio le cose che non dici che fanno più breccia.
> 
> le cose che dici, innanzitutto devi dirle bene e senza ferire nessuno. dopo 5 anni di carriera forense vissuta conme un mastino da udienza, mi è difficile fare discorsi tranquilli. in realtà va sempre a finire che se parlo, comincio ad offendere, passando dalla proverbiale "parte del torto".


... allora, amico mio, se t'interessa quella ragazza... ti chiedo... da amico: *MA CHE CAZZO STAI FACENDO*?... fottitene delle paranoie mentali, fottitene del domani che, in ogni caso, sempre e comunque, non sarà mai come te lo immagini ora, anche perché TU non sarai quello che sei ORA... capisci?... tu, amico mio, anticipi troppo... e non sto parlando degli euro... hi, hi, hi... AMA, AMA, AMA, AMA, AMA... e se poi ti inchiappettano, *CHE TE NE FREGA*?... tu hai _*AMATO*_ da *UOMO*... getta il dado se vuoi giocare... e se perdi tutto... *RICOMINCIA DA ZERO*...


----------



## Verena67 (4 Ottobre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Penso che continuerò nel mio silenzio.


...scusa, eh, ma non concordo. Stai davvero passando dalla parte del torto. Sei hai motivi concreti di addebito, imputaglieli. Il silenzio è vigliacco.

Bacio!


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Ottobre 2007)

*mm*



moltimodi ha detto:


> tipo...bonificare 1 cent di buonafortuna


perfido..uguale a iena..identici


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Ottobre 2007)

*Insonne*

*Tra quanto tempo la vedrai?*


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> *Ti* piacerebbe....ah , ah , ah.
> 
> 
> Cazzate a parte sono d'accordo con quello che suggerisci a Insonne.
> ...


... che ne dici di una bella _fresatina_?... poi ti metto nella _morsa_ per un bel _infilaggio_... come si fa con i _fasci tubieri_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> perfido..uguale a iena..identici


1 cent e' meglio di 5 cent detto in inglese


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... che ne dici di una bella _fresatina_?... poi ti metto nella _morsa_ per un bel _infilaggio_... come si fa con i _fasci tubieri_... hi, hi, hi...


 
e poi schiacci il pulsante..e badabam!

corto circuito.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (4 Ottobre 2007)

pensavo di andare da lei ai primi di novembre, ma visto come stanno le cose, meglio che mi risparmio il viaggio.


----------



## Nobody (4 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> perfido..uguale a iena..identici


però se vuol chiudere...non puoi negare che sarebbe una chiusura elegante e chiarissima.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Nessun'altra parola sarebbe necessaria.
Come diceva un signore, chi ha orecchie per intendere...e se sei sordo, pazienza!


----------



## Rebecca (4 Ottobre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ragazze, è difficile condensare quello che lei è in poche righe.
> 
> Lei non è affatto la piccola fiammiferaia bisognosa o la zoccolona chanel.
> 
> ...








 Ah, beh, allora se non si droga!!!
Ma che dici insonne, ne conosco centinaia di ragazze così. Ma io se proprio proprio dovessi costringermi per serissimi motivi a chidere prestiti, darei tutte le garanzie e prove che NON mi siano nemmeno richieste. Insisterei. Non mi sottrarrei di certo. Eppure.... esco molto la sera!


----------



## controluce (4 Ottobre 2007)

*Insonne di Seattle*

"Io ti ho guardata fissa tutta la sera. La tua bellezza mi ha turbato terribilmente ed io ti ho guardata troppo. Ma non lo farò più. Non bisogna guardare né le cose né le persone. Perché gli specchi non ci riflettono altro che maschere".


----------



## omo erettus (4 Ottobre 2007)

controluce ha detto:


> "Io ti ho guardata fissa tutta la sera. La tua bellezza mi ha turbato terribilmente ed io ti ho guardata troppo. Ma non lo farò più. Non bisogna guardare né le cose né le persone. Perché gli specchi non ci riflettono altro che maschere".


ecco non farlo più. evita.

omo erettus


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

controluce ha detto:


> "Io ti ho guardata fissa tutta la sera. La tua bellezza mi ha turbato terribilmente ed io ti ho guardata troppo. Ma non lo farò più. Non bisogna guardare né le cose né le persone. Perché gli specchi non ci riflettono altro che maschere".


... Erode... dammi la testa di Giovanni (Iokanaan)... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Verena67 (4 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Ah, beh, allora se non si droga!!!
> Ma che dici insonne, ne conosco centinaia di ragazze così. Ma* io se proprio proprio dovessi costringermi per serissimi motivi a chidere prestiti, darei tutte le garanzie e prove che NON mi siano nemmeno richies*te. Insisterei. Non mi sottrarrei di certo. Eppure.... esco molto la sera!


sono d'accordo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma siamo sempre lì: non tutti hanno la stessa sensibilità.

Insonne l'ha già condannata se tace....a me sembra un po' prematuro.

Bacio!


----------



## controluce (4 Ottobre 2007)

*chensamurai*

"La scuso di comparire nell'idea che ho di Lei.
La Sua vita [...].
Quello non è il mio amore, è soltanto la Sua vita.
Io La amo come amo il tramonto o il chiardiluna, desiderando che quel momento si fermi,
anche se di quel momento posseggo appena la sensazione di possederlo".


----------



## sarah (4 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sono d'accordo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sono d'accordo con verena. la somma è esigua, la si può chiedere anche ad un amico se si ha bisogno. altrimenti che amico è? figuriamoci allora un compagno ...


----------



## Grande82 (4 Ottobre 2007)

penso anche io che le conclusioni siano state affrettate. HAi voluto vedere quel che desideravi. Forse questa storia ti va stretta. Se avevi tanti dubbi con quei soldi partivi, la vedevi, affrontavi lei, la lettera e ogni cosa. 
Se non l'affronti aggiungi solo un pezzo ad un possibile futuro di rimpianti.


----------



## Old Compos mentis (4 Ottobre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ragazzi, sta per aprirsi l'ennesima voragine.....
> 
> La mai ragazza Baltica (abbiamo un rapporto a distanza) si sta comportando in maniera molto strana.
> ...
> ...


Ho letto fino a pagina 12, poi ho rinunciato perché è inutile assistere all'evoluzione di una storia finita sin dalla partenza. 
La tua scelta delle ragazze dell'est è curiosa, come altrettanto curiosa è la tua scelta di avere VOLUTAMENTE donne lontane come se temessi la quotidianità del rapporto. 
Perché, caro insonne, ho avuto uomini distanti e uomini a neanche un chilometro da casa, e posso ben dirti con cognizione di causa che se a distanza davvero non può parlarsi di rapporto, perché il rapporto è fatto di vicinanza, di condivisione, di sbattimenti quotidiani, del mal di testa del mercoledì sera e la diarrea del sabato mattina.
Tu hai scelto come impostare i tuoi rapporti e ciò che ne deriva non è altro che conseguenziale a quanto hai scelto tu. Indi per cui, battere i piedini a terra di quanto ci si è provocati è risibile.
Indipendentemente da quanto sia la veridicità della situazione raccontata dalla tua bella straniera, il problema è che i rapporti d'amore non sono questi e se davvero non vuoi diventare "il vecchio pelato che invita la puttana di turno nella piscina per avere compagnia" vedi di cambiare il tuo modo di ricercare ed impostare i rapporti.
Tu non ami lei, tu ami la sua lontananza, tu ami il non dover vivere la quotidianità in una coppia.
Cerca una ragazza della tua città, vivila tutti i santissimi giorni, litigaci, fai la pace, mandala a fanculo, amala, vivi tutto ciò che la quotidianità comporta e, vedrai, ti convincerai sempre più della bontà della svolta.
Caro avvocato collega, paragono l'amore ad un actus legitimus che, come tale, non tollera l'apposizione né di termini né di condizioni che si hanno per non apposti. E, soprattutto, per favore, la clausola sospensiva lasciamola nel Torrente e non applichiamola al vivere i rapporti d'amore!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

sarah ha detto:


> sono d'accordo con verena. la somma è esigua, la si può chiedere anche ad un amico se si ha bisogno. altrimenti che amico è? figuriamoci allora un compagno ...


... ecco la cazzata del giorno... osserviamone la costruzione... il sillogismo... la premessa maggiore... la premessa minore... e la conclusione...

... dato che anche ad un amico può esser chiesta tal somma esigua...
... dato che non di amico trattasi ma bensì di compagno...
... viene da sé, naturalmente, che tal somma può ben esser chiesta... perbacco!​... hi, hi, hi... che cazzo c'entra l'amicizia con l'amore?... boh... è evidentissimo che se la richiesta, all'insonne, l'avesse fatta un suo buon amico, non sarebbe sorto alcun problema... simile a quello di cui discutiamo... ma tutto questo, per l'arguta Sarah, non conta... come le mosche sulla cacca... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## sarah (4 Ottobre 2007)

non apprezzo il turpiloquio e l'insulto ... ecco uno dei motivi per cui sto ancora sulla porta ...


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Ottobre 2007)

sarah ha detto:


> non apprezzo il turpiloquio e l'insulto ... ecco uno dei motivi per cui sto ancora sulla porta ...


Già...è comprensibile


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

sarah ha detto:


> non apprezzo il turpiloquio e l'insulto ... ecco uno dei motivi per cui sto ancora sulla porta ...


... vieni avanti... poi ci penso io a metterti alla porta... hi, hi, hi... a dire il vero, una volta, hanno messo alla porta anche me... ma sono _ri_-entrato dalla finestra... hi, hi, hi... in ogni caso, amica mia, il tuo sillogismo è una _mega_-stronzata... tutto _qui_... anzi, tutto _lì_... da te...


----------



## Verena67 (4 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ..
> 
> ... è evidentissimo che se la richiesta, all'insonne, l'avesse fatta un suo buon amico, non sarebbe sorto alcun problema...


perché, come dico da mo', Insonne ha un PREGIUDIZIO su questa ragazza, ovviamente un pregiudizio AMBIVALENTE (da un lato le stesse caratteristiche che la rendono migliore di un'indigena italica media la rendono disprezzabile e sicuramente infingrarda... sotto altri punti di vista). Il problema mi sembra tutto di Insonne, che deve imparare a vedere le persone per come agiscono, non per come "pensa" che siano!


----------



## Nobody (4 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> perché, come dico da mo', Insonne ha un PREGIUDIZIO su questa ragazza, ovviamente un pregiudizio AMBIVALENTE (da un lato le stesse caratteristiche che la rendono migliore di un'indigena italica media la rendono disprezzabile e sicuramente infingrarda... sotto altri punti di vista). *Il problema mi sembra tutto di Insonne*, che deve imparare a vedere le persone per come agiscono, non per come "pensa" che siano!


Poco ma sicuro!


----------



## Bruja (4 Ottobre 2007)

*Insonne*

cito....

"Ha sempre parlato con me di matrimonio, figli ecc ecc ecc dell'importanza di essere una buona moglie ed una buona madre. Ha sempre detto che avrebbe rinunciato a tutto pur di essere la signora Insonne."


E' proprio vero, il problema è tutto di Insonne e, forse, è proprio di questo problema che non sa  che farsene!!!
Bruja


----------



## leone73 (4 Ottobre 2007)

L'amore è una forma di pregiudizio. Si ama quello di cui si ha bisogno, quello che ci fa star bene, quello che ci fa comodo.


sono d'accordo!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (4 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> perché, come dico da mo', Insonne ha un PREGIUDIZIO su questa ragazza, ovviamente un pregiudizio AMBIVALENTE (da un lato le stesse caratteristiche che la rendono migliore di un'indigena italica media la rendono disprezzabile e sicuramente infingrarda... sotto altri punti di vista). *Il problema mi sembra tutto di Insonne, che deve imparare a vedere le persone per come agiscono, non per come "pensa" che siano*!


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> perché, come dico da mo', Insonne ha un PREGIUDIZIO su questa ragazza, ovviamente un pregiudizio AMBIVALENTE (da un lato le stesse caratteristiche che la rendono migliore di un'indigena italica media la rendono disprezzabile e sicuramente infingrarda... sotto altri punti di vista). Il problema mi sembra tutto di Insonne, che deve imparare a vedere le persone per come agiscono, non per come "pensa" che siano!


il fatto è che questo dubbio non se lo toglierà tanto facilmente...vivono lontani..non ha modo di verificare se tutto ciò che dice è vero.
A questo punto io fossi in lui la lascerei più che altro perchè una storia così a distanza non gli consente di sapere chi è davvero la persona con cui sta..sotto tutti i punti di vista..non solo per questa storia...
insomma...Insonne.....lassa perd..


----------



## Bruja (4 Ottobre 2007)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> perché, come dico da mo', Insonne ha un PREGIUDIZIO su questa ragazza, ovviamente un pregiudizio AMBIVALENTE (da un lato le stesse caratteristiche che la rendono migliore di un'indigena italica media la rendono disprezzabile e sicuramente infingrarda... sotto altri punti di vista). Il problema mi sembra tutto di Insonne, che deve imparare a vedere le persone per come agiscono, non per come "pensa" che siano!


E chi di noi può affermare senza tema di smentita che le persone che si incontrano non abbiano la pregiudiziale della nostra opinione su di loro?
Non esisterebbe questo fortum se così non fosse.... e alla distanza si  potrà verificare se era esatta o solo una nostra idea preconcetta, che non è necesssariamente positiva o negativa, ma istintiva.
Se insonne ha questo dubbio, un motivo, interiore, pregresso, d'istinto o di percezione deve pur averlo trovato.
Fossi in lui farei esattamente come tutti consigliano, generoso con il danaro, così vedrà se è questo quello a cui tende la ragazza.
Quanto alla faccenda che se i 500 euro glieli avesse chiesti un amico non ci sarebbero stati problemi, è palese, che tipo di "negoziato" può intrattenere con un amico.... glieli presta e se l'amico è corretto gli saranno resi.... mi pare che in questa operazione i fattori cambino parecchio!!
Bruja


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (4 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> L'amore è una forma di pregiudizio. Si ama quello di cui si ha bisogno, quello che ci fa star bene, quello che ci fa comodo.
> 
> 
> sono d'accordo!!!!


 
non scomodo i grandi autori e parlo solo sulla base della mia esperienza ma l'amore non è calcolo, è impeto, è energia, è desiderio di una persona. l'amore è vento caldo che ti accarezza il viso, è la più bella sensazione che si possa mai descrivere. Sebbene la mia vita sia ammaccata e il mio cuore porti in sè il "foro" di una 44 magnum, posso dire che amerei di nuovo, mi metterei in gioco nuovamente e farei esattamente ciò che ho fatto (con i sentimenti). in quel momento ho sentito che era giusto farlo ed ho intrapreso quel sentiero. Semplifico all'estremo è un pò come quando si gioca una partita di tennis; si ha poco tempo per decidere che che colpo effettuare e, soprattutto, quando lo si è giocato non si sà se rimarrà dentro le righe oppure no. ci sono due maniere per giocarlo: aggredendo ovvero aspettando. ho sempre aggredito, anche in amore, ho bruciato, mi sono consumato, sono passato i mezzo alle fiamme (che a dire la verità potevano anche inghiottirmi) ma...... se ripercorro il mio cammino. ogni volta che ho amato (e in 35 anni di vita mi è capitato 3 volte, sebbene con differenti intensità) era giusto che io amassi, in quel modo. Insonne, fai cosa ti dice il cuore calcolare, essere prudenti, nei sentimenti soprattutto, può prevenire grandi dolori ma sicuramente non consentire di provare altrettanto forti sensazioni e momenti che, a mio avviso, possono valere una vita intera. Il mio, badate bene, non vuole essere un insegnamento è solo il mio (personalissimo) modo di vivere la vita, all'arma bianca, sono io che, finchè ho salute, vado in contro a lei, nel massimo rispetto di tutti gli esseri viventi e delle scelte che essi possono compiere anche non corrispondenti alle nostre volizioni. Spero gli anni non mi cambino, spero l'esperienza non mi impedisca di emozionarmi, di gioire di soffrire e di amare e spero sempre di avere coraggio nel mettermi in gioco nel mettermi a nudo di fronte alla potenza dei sentimenti veri. 

bastardo dentro


----------



## leone73 (4 Ottobre 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> non scomodo i grandi autori e parlo solo sulla base della mia esperienza ma l'amore non è calcolo, è impeto, è energia, è desiderio di una persona. l'amore è vento caldo che ti accarezza il viso, è la più bella sensazione che si possa mai descrivere. Sebbene la mia vita sia ammaccata e il mio cuore porti in sè il "foro" di una 44 magnum, posso dire che amerei di nuovo, mi metterei in gioco nuovamente e farei esattamente ciò che ho fatto (con i sentimenti). in quel momento ho sentito che era giusto farlo ed ho intrapreso quel sentiero. Semplifico all'estremo è un pò come quando si gioca una partita di tennis; si ha poco tempo per decidere che che colpo effettuare e, soprattutto, quando lo si è giocato non si sà se rimarrà dentro le righe oppure no. ci sono due maniere per giocarlo: aggredendo ovvero aspettando. ho sempre aggredito, anche in amore, ho bruciato, mi sono consumato, sono passato i mezzo alle fiamme (che a dire la verità potevano anche inghiottirmi) ma...... se ripercorro il mio cammino. ogni volta che ho amato (e in 35 anni di vita mi è capitato 3 volte, sebbene con differenti intensità) era giusto che io amassi, in quel modo. Insonne, fai cosa ti dice il cuore calcolare, essere prudenti, nei sentimenti soprattutto, può prevenire grandi dolori ma sicuramente non consentire di provare altrettanto forti sensazioni e momenti che, a mio avviso, possono valere una vita intera. Il mio, badate bene, non vuole essere un insegnamento è solo il mio (personalissimo) modo di vivere la vita, all'arma bianca, sono io che, finchè ho salute, vado in contro a lei, nel massimo rispetto di tutti gli esseri viventi e delle scelte che essi possono compiere anche non corrispondenti alle nostre volizioni. Spero gli anni non mi cambino, spero l'esperienza non mi impedisca di emozionarmi, di gioire di soffrire e di amare e spero sempre di avere coraggio nel mettermi in gioco nel mettermi a nudo di fronte alla potenza dei sentimenti veri.
> 
> bastardo dentro




ma si in effetti è giusto anche quello che dici


----------



## Bruja (5 Ottobre 2007)

*come no...*



leone73 ha detto:


> ma si in effetti è giusto anche quello che dici


 
Certo che è giusto, ma ci si dimentica che ogni persona ha percezioni, sensazioni e modi di confrontarsi NELL'AMORE che sono tutt'affatto differenti pur non cambiando il contesto.
E' quello che dice b.d., sicuramente, ma innegamilmente è anche l'altra frase che ho come firma.... pena la NON continuazione di un rapporto, perchè umanamente quelle sensaezioni e quei tipi di "riutorni" sono parte integranti dei nostri bisogni umani.
Non quindi per modo "strumentale" ma per modus vivendi irrinunciabile quelle sono verità, forse scomode per chi ha una visione idilliaca, ma assolutamente vere per chi vive la realtà dei rapporti.
Bruja


----------



## Old Leone 73 (5 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Certo che è giusto, ma ci si dimentica che ogni persona ha percezioni, sensazioni e modi di confrontarsi NELL'AMORE che sono tutt'affatto differenti pur non cambiando il contesto.
> E' quello che dice b.d., sicuramente, ma innegamilmente è anche l'altra frase che ho come firma.... pena la NON continuazione di un rapporto, perchè umanamente quelle sensaezioni e quei tipi di "riutorni" sono parte integranti dei nostri bisogni umani.
> Non quindi per modo "strumentale" ma per modus vivendi irrinunciabile quelle sono verità, forse scomode per chi ha una visione idilliaca, ma assolutamente vere per chi vive la realtà dei rapporti.
> Bruja


 
scusa ma non ho capito, in sostanza cosa vuoi dire???


----------



## Bruja (5 Ottobre 2007)

*Leone*



Leone 73 ha detto:


> scusa ma non ho capito, in sostanza cosa vuoi dire???


 
Che le tue ragioni sono giuste ma che quella frase contiene in sè il senso compiuto e finale del "nostro bisogno di amore".... tutti indistintamente abbiamo i bisogni lì descritti o parte di essi, quindi non è una frase buttata tanto per dire ma la configurazione del nostro "bisogno di amare ed essere amati" per i motivi che ci fanno stare bene... non è l'amore in sè, concettualmente che ci fa stare bene, ma lo stato procurato da quelle necessità cui viene dato riscontro.
Bruja


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (5 Ottobre 2007)

ieri sono stato in silenzio tutto il giorno. 

Lei mi ha mandato un messaggio nel pomeriggio: "Mi stai ignorando?"

Poi in serata mi manda un altro messaggio e mi dice: "Oggi sono stata all'ospedale. Non so neppure se ti importa più". Alla vista di questo messaggio mi sono reso conto di non sapere che cavolo fare.

Consigliatomi a cena con i miei genitori (mai sottovalutare la saggezza dei genitori), mio padre mi ha detto: "Chiamala per sapere come sta e che cosa le hanno detto i medici. Per quanto concerne l'altra questione (cioè i soldi ed il fisco) non parlare minimamente della cosa mai più. chiudete quell'argomento e non parlatene più a vita".

quindi l'ho chiamata. Mi ha detto che i medici hanno escluso che possa avere la leucemia. lei comunque non sta bene ugualmente. Non abbiamo parlato della questione soldi-fisco e, ad un suo timido accenno, io le ho detto: "non mi va di parlare di quella cosa". E lei: "neppure a me". Nel corso della telefonata ci siamo rinnovati le nostre promesse di amore eterno, mi ha detto che le manco e bla bla bla.  Dio quanto vorrei prendere un aereo ed andare da lei per stare con lei. Il mio sogno è quello di dividere la quotidianeità con lei e non è vero che scelgo i rapporti a distanza per evitare di stare a fianco a qualcuno ogni giorno. La sua voce suadente, le cose romantiche che mi dice potrebbero essere un mare di cazzate... o forse no. Ma dopotutto, chi è che ha una risposta perfetta e definitiva a questi dubbi? L'unica cosa vera è che l'Amore spalanca tutte le porte. Se mai un giorno le cose andranno male... pazienza, ma per adesso ... sto bene così.
E'bello anche vivere di illusioni, sapete? il che giustifica lo smodato abuso di alcool, droga, internet, realtà virtuale, arte, musica e poesia e di tutti gli altri modi per fuggire dalla realtà (la cui unica verità è che la gente è sola, e si sfrutta a vicenda per motivi egoistici).  

Quindi la mia relazione va avanti così. L'incidente è chiuso.  

(a sto punto, quasi quasi, sti benedetti 500 euro glieli mando. Oggi ho speso una cifra analoga per comprare le marche da bollo!)


----------



## Verena67 (5 Ottobre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> *Consigliatomi a cena con i miei genitori (mai sottovalutare la saggezza dei genitori), mio padre mi ha detto: "Chiamala per sapere come sta e che cosa le hanno detto i medici. Per quanto concerne l'altra questione (cioè i soldi ed il fisco) non parlare minimamente della cosa mai più. chiudete quell'argomento e non parlatene più a vita".*


Concordo con i tuoi genitori 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Specie sul chiedere come sta, che è una norma elementare di educazione (ti ricordi che ti avevo detto che non potevi sparire...).

Sui soldi magari parlatene...ma dopo aver fatto sbollire la cosa. Orribile il cliché del maschio dell'Ovest che tratta la sua ragazza a caviale e champagne ma appena lei chiede una cosa sparisce... 

	
	
		
		
	


	







> E'bello anche vivere di illusioni, sapete? il che giustifica lo smodato abuso di alcool, droga, internet, realtà virtuale, arte, musica e poesia e* di tutti gli altri modi per fuggire dalla realtà *(la cui unica verità è che la gente è sola, e si sfrutta a vicenda per motivi egoistici).


Gli americani chiamano questo sfuggire "Escapism" (non so se c'è la corrispondente parola italiana), ma concordo, la gente è sola, e arte, cultura, musica, internet, servono non dico ad evadere, ma a riempire la vita di emozioni che i rapporti umani sono oggigiorno così avari nel dare...

Mi sento molto escapist anch'io 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Iris (5 Ottobre 2007)

*Insonne*

Mah..sinceramente non ci si capisce molto.
Ti domandi se mandare 500 euro alla donna con la quale sogni di vivere per sempre?
Io non sono ricca...ma sinceramente per amore ho speso molto di più...ho anche ricevuto, devo ammettere. 
Se parti e vai da lei spendi ben di più che 500 euro. 

Io non so se questa ragazza dica la verità o meno...per certi aspetti mi pare poco credibile...ma il problema forse non è lei, sei tu...se decidi di fidarti, devi farlo fino in fondo.
Non capisco poi come fai ad amare un persona di cui dubiti così fortemente...non sarà solo attrazione fisica?


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Ottobre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ieri sono stato in silenzio tutto il giorno.
> 
> Lei mi ha mandato un messaggio nel pomeriggio: "Mi stai ignorando?"
> 
> ...


... aspetta, frena... ora devi fare anche un'altra cosa... devi farti una semplice domanda: a che ti sono servite tutte le tue _cervellotiche _anticipazioni?... dove sono finite?... che utilità hanno avuto?... ti sono serviti, alla fine, i tuoi "_sì_, o, forse, _no_... anzi, diciamo, "_ni_"?... tecnicamente, tu amplifichi enormemente quella che viene definita la "_fase di circospezione_"... e ti logori...


----------



## Grande82 (5 Ottobre 2007)

*insonne*

Insonne, cosa vi impedisce di condividere una quotidianità? Lei non potrebbe trasferirsi qui se tu la aiuti trovandole un lavoro? Se hai favori da chiedere chiedili bene. Per te. Per vedere nella quotidianità se la scelta funziona o no. Se potete dividere qualcosa di più di un fine settimana da sceicchi a londra.


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Insonne, cosa vi impedisce di condividere una quotidianità? Lei non potrebbe trasferirsi qui se tu la aiuti trovandole un lavoro? Se hai favori da chiedere chiedili bene. Per te. Per vedere nella quotidianità se la scelta funziona o no. Se potete dividere qualcosa di più di un fine settimana da sceicchi a londra.


... considerazioni davvero banali, stereotipate e pericolose in questo specifico caso (anche le cazzate possono fare danni...)... Glande82... possibile che non capisci?... ora, DEVE essere così com'è... esatta-_mente_... 

... sconsiglio viva-_mente _l'insonne dall'intavolare una discussione su questi argomenti... lascia perdere... lascia perdere... per ora...


----------



## Lettrice (5 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Mah..sinceramente non ci si capisce molto.
> Ti domandi se mandare 500 euro alla donna con la quale sogni di vivere per sempre?
> Io non sono ricca...ma sinceramente per amore ho speso molto di più...ho anche ricevuto, devo ammettere.
> Se parti e vai da lei spendi ben di più che 500 euro.
> ...



E io ti quoto di nuovo


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E io ti quoto di nuovo


... perché quoti queste cazzate?... siamo ancora al _luogo comunissimo_ dell'attrazione fisica _contr_-apposta all'amore?... ma quando la smetteremo con questi costrutti banalissimi da bar dello Sport?... quando la smetteremo di leggere gli uomini e il mo-_ndo_ seco-_ndo_ queste _*trite e ri-trite*_ dimensioni di significato?... suvvia... come si fa a non vedere che l'insonne è una persona assai complessa e che va letta nella sua complessità e non banalizzata come potrebbe fare il primo idiota che passa per la strada?... ​


----------



## Lettrice (5 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... perché quoti queste cazzate?... siamo ancora al _luogo comunissimo_ dell'attrazione fisica _contr_-apposta all'amore?... ma quando la smetteremo con questi costrutti banalissimi da bar dello Sport?... quando la smetteremo di leggere gli uomini e il mo-_ndo_ seco-_ndo_ queste _*trite e ri-trite*_ dimensioni di significato?... suvvia... come si fa a non vedere che l'insonne è una persona assai complessa e che va letta nella sua complessità e non banalizzata come potrebbe fare il primo idiota che passa per la strada?... ​



Chen tu sguazzi nella complessita'... io la banalizzo...


----------



## Iris (5 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... perché quoti queste cazzate?... siamo ancora al _luogo comunissimo_ dell'attrazione fisica _contr_-apposta all'amore?... ma quando la smetteremo con questi costrutti banalissimi da bar dello Sport?... quando la smetteremo di leggere gli uomini e il mo-_ndo_ seco-_ndo_ queste _*trite e ri-trite*_ dimensioni di significato?... suvvia... come si fa a non vedere che l'insonne è una persona assai complessa e che va letta nella sua complessità e non banalizzata come potrebbe fare il primo idiota che passa per la strada?... ​


 
Non contrapposta...scambiata per amore.
L'amore è un'altra cosa.
Per tua informazione mai entrata al Bar dello Sport...e mai frequentato gente da bar...ma forse a te e ad Insonne farebbe bene.  

	
	
		
		
	


	









P.S. Siamo tutti individui assai complessi...il portafoglio gonfio non è mai stato indice di complessità E la complessità non è detto che sia un merito. Molto spesso per vivere decentemente basta il buon senso.


----------



## Iris (5 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chen tu sguazzi nella complessita'... io la banalizzo...


 
Chiamare complessità le "seghe mentali" e le insicurezze é un eufemismo...
Ma la sostanza quella rimane.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Chiamare complessità le "seghe mentali" e le insicurezze é un eufemismo...
> Ma la sostanza quella rimane.


Non mi andava di essere scurrile prima dell'ora del the


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Chiamare complessità le "seghe mentali" e le insicurezze é un eufemismo...
> Ma la sostanza quella rimane.


----------



## Iris (5 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non mi andava di essere scurrile prima dell'ora del the


Sorry


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Ottobre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> *Consigliatomi a cena con i miei genitori (mai sottovalutare la saggezza dei genitori), mio padre mi ha detto: "Chiamala per sapere come sta e che cosa le hanno detto i medici. Per quanto concerne l'altra questione (cioè i soldi ed il fisco) non parlare minimamente della cosa mai più. chiudete quell'argomento e non parlatene più a vita".*


Insonne, ti vedo sempre un pò ondivago, spesso esagerato nelle tue esternazioni di emozioni....

Ho sottolineato quel passaggio non tanto per il fatto di parlarn,e con i genitori (magari aver la possibilità di farlo spesso!), ma che un uomo adulto, un professionista, indipendente in tutto debba trovare la spinta a chiamare e ad affrontare di petto la situazione, da una frase dei genitori...beh, personalmente per me è indice di qualche insicurezza di troppo...

Cosa vuoi VERAMENTE  da te stesso e da questa ragazza (le due cose non son per forza in stretta correlazione...forse...)?


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Non contrapposta...scambiata per amore.
> L'amore è un'altra cosa.
> Per tua informazione mai entrata al Bar dello Sport...e mai frequentato gente da bar...ma forse a te e ad Insonne farebbe bene.
> 
> ...


... sì, sì... hi, hi, hi... infatti, quando si ascoltano le persone banali pronunciare le più terrificanti banalità, in genere, sono del tipo: "_Tu non la ami, ne sei solo attratto_"... a quel punto... non rimane che ridere... a crepapelle... hi, hi, hi... ma fammi il piacere!...

... facciamo così, ora, ci spieghi *come avviene* che una persona possa confondere l'amore con l'attrazione fisica... spiega-_melo_... oppure piglia i tuoi luoghi comuni tritati e... lasciamo stare... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Iris (5 Ottobre 2007)

Facciamo così..è venerdì pomeriggio...non rompere i maroni, perchè non è aria!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Chiamare complessità le "seghe mentali" e le insicurezze é un eufemismo...
> Ma la sostanza quella rimane.


... quanta delicatezza... che sublime "_tatto_" e capacità di _com_-prensione... lavori al porto?...


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Facciamo così..è venerdì pomeriggio...non rompere i maroni, perchè non è aria!!!


... sì, sì... abbiamo capito... abbiamo capito... _non sai rispondere_... guarda che se una persona è intelligente lo è anche di venerdì... pomeriggio... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Lettrice (5 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... quanta delicatezza... che sublime "_tatto_" e capacità di _com_-prensione... *lavori al porto*?...


Io si... ma non dirlo a nessuno... pero' pure tu dillo che lo stipendio lo arrotondi scaricando cassette di frutta... 

Dai che tu non sei proprio uno zuccherino... tra l'altro ti ho aspettato in piazza Dam... mi hai dato buca... questa la segno...


----------



## Iris (5 Ottobre 2007)

A Roma non esiste il porto. Non ho niente contro gli scaricatori, però...


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> A Roma non esiste il porto. Non ho niente contro gli scaricatori, però...


... stiamo ancora aspettando... rispondi alla domanda... dai... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## anonimma (5 Ottobre 2007)

Dubito...anche come scaricatori di porto fareste schifo...con la voglia di lavorare che avete un ora e sareste a spasso!!!


----------



## Lettrice (5 Ottobre 2007)

anonimma ha detto:


> Dubito...anche come scaricatori di porto fareste schifo...con la voglia di lavorare che avete un ora e sareste a spasso!!!



Chi parla


----------



## anonimaa (5 Ottobre 2007)

Che pirla!!!


----------



## Rebecca (5 Ottobre 2007)

Però io questa contrapposizione attrazione fisica-amore, questa visione dell'amore binaria acceso-spento non riesco ad accettarla. Credo che le cose si mescolino in miscele con composizione che cambia nel tempo, nella circostanza.
Io non amo basettoni, ma non posso nemmeno dire che mi lega a lui un'attrazione fisica. La realtà è più complessa e le sensazioni e le emozioni si confondono.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Ottobre 2007)

anonimaa ha detto:


> Che pirla!!!


Assolutamente si... ma sono una pirla educata e non mi abbasserei mai a ricordarti cosa invece sei tu


----------



## Grande82 (5 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Però io questa contrapposizione attrazione fisica-amore, questa visione dell'amore binaria acceso-spento non riesco ad accettarla. Credo che le cose si mescolino in miscele con composizione che cambia nel tempo, nella circostanza.
> Io non amo basettoni, ma non posso nemmeno dire che mi lega a lui un'attrazione fisica. La realtà è più complessa e le sensazioni e le emozioni si confondono.


Sono completamente d'accordo. Le sfumature, nei sentimenti, nelle persone, negli atteggiamenti.... sono infinite.


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Però io questa contrapposizione attrazione fisica-amore, questa visione dell'amore binaria acceso-spento non riesco ad accettarla. Credo che le cose si mescolino in miscele con composizione che cambia nel tempo, nella circostanza.
> Io non amo basettoni, ma non posso nemmeno dire che mi lega a lui un'attrazione fisica. La realtà è più complessa e le sensazioni e le emozioni si confondono.


Non credo che in quell'"attrazione fisica" Iris intendesse mettere il puro scatenarsi di ormoni, nè che lo contrapponesse all'amare (in questo si ritrova certamente quella componente) ma che trovasse stridente il panegirico che Insonne fa di questa ragazza senza però poi dimostrare quella fiducia e quella comprensione che in un rapporto di vero amore non può non esserci.


----------



## Bruja (5 Ottobre 2007)

*Tanto rumore....*

... per nulla!!!
Insonne può girarsi la frittata del "sono innamorato", "non vedo l'ora di andare da lei" etc... ma la verità è che NON SI FIDA e non ha neppure la voglia di averne prova contraria perchèpla sua idea l'ha già in testa.
Si ha un bel dire che sono pregiudizi e preconcetti, ma siamo di fronte ad uno che è molto attratto da questa donna, tuttavia non si fida... 
Qualcosa lo frena, lo rende insicuro..... si chiama ISTINTO, e trascurarlo è sempre un errore...
Poi può regolarsi come crede, ma avrà il dubbio come compagno di viaggio, e siccome è un dubbio spontaneo, non è neppure detto che si ricrederà alla prova dei fatti. In fondo tutti siamo capaci di recitare se ci conviene, e lui lo sta pensando.....
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Ottobre 2007)

*iena*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Assolutamente si... ma sono una pirla educata e non mi abbasserei mai a ricordarti cosa invece sei tu


 
ammazza che classe


----------



## perplesso (1 Febbraio 2016)

lo so che non si dovrebbe fare, di riportare su discussioni morte e sepolte, ma volevo far contente Alessandra e Banshee, ma anche tutto il resto del forum.   in effetti il 3d merita.


----------



## Alessandra (1 Febbraio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo so che non si dovrebbe fare, di riportare su discussioni morte e sepolte, ma volevo far contente Alessandra e Banshee, ma anche tutto il resto del forum.   in effetti il 3d merita.


:rotfl::rotfl:
Ahahah grande! !!! Merita,  merita! 
C'è anche la parte 2


----------



## banshee (1 Febbraio 2016)

No vabbè sto a pagina 2 e sto ridendo come una scema da sola :rotfl:
"Vado a guadagnarmi il mio caviale quotidiano" :rotfl:


----------



## Alessandra (1 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> No vabbè sto a pagina 2 e sto ridendo come una scema da sola :rotfl:
> "Vado a guadagnarmi il mio caviale quotidiano" :rotfl:


:rotfl:
Ho detto che questo 3d era una perla!:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (1 Febbraio 2016)

Ok, questo è uno di quei pirla caduto nella trappola scammers, non pensavo esistessero...e invece....

Aiuto.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2016)

Appena posso leggo tutto


----------



## Nobody (2 Febbraio 2016)

rileggo chen e rido da solo :rotfl:


----------



## oro.blu (2 Febbraio 2016)

meno male che non c'ero altrimenti lo insultavo...ma devo ancora arrivare alla fine....


----------



## banshee (2 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ok, questo è uno di quei pirla caduto nella trappola scammers, non pensavo esistessero...e invece....
> 
> Aiuto.





Nobody ha detto:


> rileggo chen e rido da solo :rotfl:


no ma erano fantastici, che se semo perse Nì!! :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (2 Febbraio 2016)

sinceramente leggere mi mette troppa tristezza .
ogni volta che leggi verena sembra trasparire il suo entusiasmo di vivere .
bellissimo ritrovare la sartina olandese , un bacio dovesse mai leggere


----------



## Skorpio (2 Febbraio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> sinceramente leggere mi mette troppa tristezza .
> ogni volta che leggi verena sembra trasparire il suo entusiasmo di vivere .
> bellissimo ritrovare la sartina olandese , un bacio dovesse mai leggere


.. perché se ne sono andati? e quando..?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. perché se ne sono andati? e quando..?


Purtroppo Verena se ne è andata da questo mondo. Non dal forum
come Marì che non so se appare in questo 3d
GLi altri per motivazioni diverse


----------



## Alessandra (2 Febbraio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> sinceramente leggere mi mette troppa tristezza .
> ogni volta che leggi verena sembra trasparire il suo entusiasmo di vivere .
> bellissimo ritrovare la sartina olandese , un bacio dovesse mai leggere


Lettrice 
Si...anche a me è dispiaciuto molto per verena. Era proprio  bella, come persona e nei suoi scritti.


----------



## Alessandra (2 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> rileggo chen e rido da solo :rotfl:


E qui era anche piuttosto moderato 


"...hi, hi, hi...."


----------



## perplesso (2 Febbraio 2016)

Insonne, se ci sei, batti un colpo.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (3 Febbraio 2016)

Tunc!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (3 Febbraio 2016)

Aritunc!


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> no ma erano fantastici, che se semo perse Nì!! :rotfl:


ma davvero ban! e questo era uno dei thread più normali...


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2016)

è perlomeno bizzarro che un admin richiami a gran voce un elemento sicuramente folkloristico ma che durerebbe come un gatto in tangenziale con le regole attuali.
che senso ha bannare tizio e caio per comportamenti di un certo tipo e deprecare gli stessi per poi voler accogliere insonne.
ho sempre pensato che fosse divertente la biodiversità ma ad oggi pareva che l'amministrazione fosse orientata sullo sterminio della stessa
se vogliamo insonne non si capisce perché bannare tutti gli altri.
in quel tred c'era tutta la vivacità di espressione che ormai manca da tempo


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Febbraio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> è perlomeno bizzarro che un admin richiami a gran voce un elemento sicuramente folkloristico ma che durerebbe come un gatto in tangenziale con le regole attuali.
> che senso ha bannare tizio e caio per comportamenti di un certo tipo e deprecare gli stessi per poi voler accogliere insonne.
> ho sempre pensato che fosse divertente la biodiversità ma ad oggi pareva che l'amministrazione fosse orientata sullo sterminio della stessa
> se vogliamo insonne non si capisce perché bannare tutti gli altri.
> in quel tred c'era tutta la vivacità di espressione che ormai manca da tempo


Min se Insonne ha minacciato privatamente  hai ragione, se ha offeso pesantemente pure, se ha riportato mp ingiuriosi  di una terza persona in circa 7/8 3D contemporaneamente, contravvenendo ad una regole certa di ogni forum che pensa te si studia pure in informatica, hai ragione... insonne ha fatto questo ? Chiedo perché non lo conosco e quindi non mi sono letta tutto quello che lo riguarda


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Min se Insonne ha minacciato privatamente  hai ragione, se ha offeso pesantemente pure, se ha riportato mp ingiuriosi  di una terza persona in circa 7/8 3D contemporaneamente, contravvenendo ad una regole certa di ogni forum che pensa te si studia pure in informatica, hai ragione... insonne ha fatto questo ? Chiedo perché non lo conosco e quindi non mi sono letta tutto quello che lo riguarda


fiammettina con te non discuto nemmeno se mi dici che ulisse è brutto, sicchè pussa via


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (3 Febbraio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Insonne, se ci sei, batti un colpo.



Tunc!


----------



## banshee (3 Febbraio 2016)

rimanendo in tema.

ciao Ultimo! ciao Giorgiocan! ciao Dalida! se mi leggete, spero stiate bene..un abbraccio.

..abbraccio per Giorgiocan e Dalida, per Ultimo invece: :calcio:


----------



## Nicka (3 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> rimanendo in tema.
> 
> ciao Ultimo! ciao Giorgiocan! ciao Dalida! se mi leggete, spero stiate bene..un abbraccio.
> 
> ..abbraccio per Giorgiocan e Dalida, per Ultimo invece: :calcio:


E quelli che hanno smesso di scrivere sono molti di più...
Sarebbe bello sapere se leggono e sarebbe bello capire perchè non scrivono più.
Boh, quando sono arrivata in questo posto non riuscivo a capirci un cazzo per quanti interventi c'erano uno via l'altro.
Ora posso pure prendermi una settimana di ferie, che il forum è quasi statico.
Mi pare che siamo rimasti in quindici.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Febbraio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> fiammettina con te non discuto nemmeno se mi dici che ulisse è brutto, sicchè pussa via


Ulisse non potrà mai essere brutto  questo è certo.


----------



## perplesso (3 Febbraio 2016)

Insonne di Seattle 2016 ha detto:


> Tunc!


bentornato esimio.   ti accorpo il vecchio account in questo nuovo.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Febbraio 2016)

Insonne di Seattle 2016 ha detto:


> Tunc!


io avrei scritto TOC


----------



## oscuro (3 Febbraio 2016)

*Ma*

Ma è davvero insonne?


----------



## perplesso (3 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma è davvero insonne?


sì è lui.


----------



## oscuro (3 Febbraio 2016)

*Daiiii*



perplesso ha detto:


> sì è lui.


Un mito.Insonne come stai?


----------



## Alessandra (3 Febbraio 2016)

Bentornato Insonne! !
Grande!


----------



## banshee (3 Febbraio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Bentornato Insonne! !
> Grande!


ciao Insonne piacere di conoscerti!


----------



## Alessandra (3 Febbraio 2016)

Come stai?


----------



## Nicka (3 Febbraio 2016)

Siamo tutti ansiosi di leggere le nuove gesta... 
Le scammers si sono fatte più furbe?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (3 Febbraio 2016)

Buongiorno a Voi tutti. Benritrovati a chi conoscevo all'epoca fisicamente, virtualmente, a chi non c'è più, a chi ha cambiato nome e a chi ancora non conosco affatto ma che è un piacere conoscere. 

Per puro caso mi sono ricollegato sul Forum qualche giorno fa e ho visto il Thread sulle Ragazze dell'Est. 

Ho provato:

1) Distacco dal me stesso dell'epoca, che stava ancora avanzando nella propria educazione sentimentale flaubertiana;

2) Un ridimensionamento generale del problema, che all'epoca mi sembrava la fine del mondo e adesso mi appare come una sciocchezza. Nella vita ho guardato avanti e ringrazio il cielo tutti giorni per come mi sono andate le cose;  

3) Un leggero senso di dispiacere per lo spreco di energia e di tempo buttato in qualcosa di infruttuoso;

4) Nessun rimorso/rimpianto per come sono andate le cose, per quello che ho fatto/detto, non ho fatto, non ho detto. Rifarei tutto. 

5) Gratitudine per quello che mi successe perchè le esperienze negative servono più di quelle positive, se ti aiutano ad apprezzare chi sei e quello che hai (e che non vedi) permettendoti di fare delle scelte secondo il tuo carattere; 
Anzi, probabilmente - o senza dubbio - anche io a modo mio sono stato una pessima esperienza per qualche mia ex del passato (molte mie ex subito dopo di me si sono sposate, dopo avermi mandato un pò di booty texting a cui io risposi: "There's no trip for cats!"). Vuol dire che con me hanno toccato un'apice difficilmente replicabile e si sono accontentate del primo che passava);  

6) Un piccolo senso di nostalgia, visto che all'epoca, a 32 anni, viaggiavo per diletto/lavoro e adesso viaggio soprattutto per lavoro;

7) Dispiacere per quelle che sono state le mie reazioni scorpioniche alle provocazioni lette sul forum. Ancora non sapevo come gestire i provocatori;

8) Gratitudine per tutti i consigli che mi furono dati all'epoca - estremamente saggi ed evoluti - che sono gli stessi che adesso darei io ad una persona nella stessa situazione. 

Cordialmente vostro, 
I.d.S.

PS. Per la cronaca. la tizia mi sa che ha sposato uno scandinavo grasso col doppio mento tipo becco di pellicano col salmone che ci si agita dentro (e io rimango apice...).


----------



## Eratò (3 Febbraio 2016)

Insonne di Seattle 2016 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a Voi tutti. Benritrovati a chi conoscevo all'epoca fisicamente, virtualmente, a chi non c'è più, a chi ha cambiato nome e a chi ancora non conosco affatto ma che è un piacere conoscere.
> 
> Per puro caso mi sono ricollegato sul Forum qualche giorno fa e ho visto il Thread sulle Ragazze dell'Est.
> 
> ...


Ciao e bentornato. Non c'ero al epoca in cui scrivevi questo 3d ma mi piace leggerti così...


----------



## Nicka (3 Febbraio 2016)

Insonne di Seattle 2016 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a Voi tutti. Benritrovati a chi conoscevo all'epoca fisicamente, virtualmente, a chi non c'è più, a chi ha cambiato nome e a chi ancora non conosco affatto ma che è un piacere conoscere.
> 
> Per puro caso mi sono ricollegato sul Forum qualche giorno fa e ho visto il Thread sulle Ragazze dell'Est.


Cioè fammi capire...
Tu non ti connetti da anni, ti ricolleghi per puro caso sul forum e sempre per puro caso si parla di te e del tuo thread e delle tue mirabolanti avventure.
Ma tu guarda i casi della vita! Figata! Era un segno!!!

In ogni caso, bentornato e piacere di conoscerti (per ora), io sono Nicka, una potenziale rompicoglioni!


----------



## banshee (3 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cioè fammi capire...
> Tu non ti connetti da anni, ti ricolleghi per puro caso sul forum e sempre per puro caso si parla di te e del tuo thread e delle tue mirabolanti avventure.
> Ma tu guarda i casi della vita! Figata! Era un segno!!!
> 
> In ogni caso, bentornato e piacere di conoscerti (per ora), io sono Nicka, una potenziale rompicoglioni!


ma infatti! Insonne ma quindi ci leggevi?

mi associo, piacere di conoscerti!


----------



## Alessandra (3 Febbraio 2016)

Insonne di Seattle 2016 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a Voi tutti. Benritrovati a chi conoscevo all'epoca fisicamente, virtualmente, a chi non c'è più, a chi ha cambiato nome e a chi ancora non conosco affatto ma che è un piacere conoscere.
> 
> Per puro caso mi sono ricollegato sul Forum qualche giorno fa e ho visto il Thread sulle Ragazze dell'Est.
> 
> ...


Bentornato Insonne 
Sono l'utente  (ex) Blondie. Ti rileggo con piacere


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cioè fammi capire...
> Tu non ti connetti da anni, ti ricolleghi per puro caso sul forum e sempre per puro caso si parla di te e del tuo thread e delle tue mirabolanti avventure.
> Ma tu guarda i casi della vita! Figata! Era un segno!!!
> 
> In ogni caso, bentornato e piacere di conoscerti (per ora), io sono Nicka, una potenziale rompicoglioni!


Beh può capitare anche kid ed aristocat in fondo sono ricapitati qui, anzi credo che in genere chi ha smesso di scrivere non smette comunque di leggere ogni tanto 
le coincidenze esistono basta leggere il 3D aperto da ban oggi e l'sms che mi è arrivato che ho riportato virgolettato ... Peraltro ci sono sviluppi appena posso riporto gli atri 4 sms arrivati :singleeye:


----------



## Alessandra (3 Febbraio 2016)

Si, io sono stata orfana di nick per qualche anno ma ogni tanto passavo a leggere.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Febbraio 2016)

Insonne di Seattle 2016 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a Voi tutti. Benritrovati a chi conoscevo all'epoca fisicamente, virtualmente, a chi non c'è più, a chi ha cambiato nome e a chi ancora non conosco affatto ma che è un piacere conoscere.
> 
> Per puro caso mi sono ricollegato sul Forum qualche giorno fa e ho visto il Thread sulle Ragazze dell'Est.
> 
> ...


Bentornato, mi pare di capire che tutto si è evoluto in meglio


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (3 Febbraio 2016)

Grazie a Perplesso per l'ospitalità. 

Saluto Fiammetta, Oscuro, Alessandra-Blondie (ben ritrovati). 

Pleased to meet ya'll Banshee (quella vignetta de "Il Lungo Addio" - DYD n.74, la ridisegnai ai tempi del Liceo quando mi era venuta la fissa di disegnare/copiare i fumetti), Nicka, Erato'.

Effettivamente ogni tanto (tipo una volta ogni due mesi), mi sono collegato al Forum pur in assenza di nick. Fu così che appresi della perdita di Verena (mi pare che scrissi pure un post al riguardo).


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Febbraio 2016)

*rno a scrivere*



Alessandra ha detto:


> Si, io sono stata orfana di nick per qualche anno ma ogni tanto passavo a leggere.


Si anche io nei fora che ho frequentato torno a scrivere in alcuni caso sporadicamente in altri più assiduamente e talvolta mi è capitato che leggessi qualcuno che mi rinominava  in quel caso ho risposto


----------



## perplesso (3 Febbraio 2016)

Insonne di Seattle 2016 ha detto:


> Grazie a Perplesso per l'ospitalità.
> 
> Saluto Fiammetta, Oscuro, Alessandra-Blondie (ben ritrovati).
> 
> ...


prego.   spero che ora che hai rotto il ghiaccio, tornerai non solo ogni 2 mesi


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (3 Febbraio 2016)

Ho appena finito di rileggere tutto "Ragazze dell'Est - Il Tragico Epilogo". 

Mi è venuto mal di testa.

Vado a farmi un giro fuori Studio, va.


----------



## Alessandra (3 Febbraio 2016)

Insonne di Seattle 2016 ha detto:


> Ho appena finito di rileggere tutto "Ragazze dell'Est - Il Tragico Epilogo".
> 
> Mi è venuto mal di testa.
> 
> Vado a farmi un giro fuori Studio, va.


E' come un diario ritrovato. ...
Anche a me viene male leggere cose che scrissi anni fa. ..un viaggio in cose che avevo dimenticato e che avevano ferito. ...


----------



## banshee (3 Febbraio 2016)

Insonne di Seattle 2016 ha detto:


> Grazie a Perplesso per l'ospitalità.
> 
> Saluto Fiammetta, Oscuro, Alessandra-Blondie (ben ritrovati).
> 
> ...


dai, un altro fan dylaniato?  che piacere.....

anche il mio nick è per DYD, Banshee è stata la mia protagonista femminile preferita!


----------



## ilnikko (3 Febbraio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Beh può capitare anche kid ed aristocat in fondo sono ricapitati qui, anzi *credo che in genere chi ha smesso di scrivere non smette comunque di leggere ogni tanto *
> le coincidenze esistono basta leggere il 3D aperto da ban oggi e l'sms che mi è arrivato che ho riportato virgolettato ... Peraltro ci sono sviluppi appena posso riporto gli atri 4 sms arrivati :singleeye:


Confermo


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (3 Febbraio 2016)

La mia invece era Lillie Connolly. "Paramecio retroverso" e "Marito fuffoso e allarmoide" sono alcune delle mie espressioni preferite ancora oggi.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Febbraio 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Confermo


Ciao  tu sei arrivato qui più o meno quando arrivai io


----------



## oro.blu (3 Febbraio 2016)

Insonne di Seattle 2016 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a Voi tutti. Benritrovati a chi conoscevo all'epoca fisicamente, virtualmente, a chi non c'è più, a chi ha cambiato nome e a chi ancora non conosco affatto ma che è un piacere conoscere.
> 
> Per puro caso mi sono ricollegato sul Forum qualche giorno fa e ho visto il Thread sulle Ragazze dell'Est.
> 
> ...


Ciao io nuova, Piacere. Finito ora di leggere il tuo 3d...penso che all'epoca ti avrei ucciso....


----------



## banshee (3 Febbraio 2016)

Insonne di Seattle 2016 ha detto:


> La mia invece era Lillie Connolly. "Paramecio retroverso" e "Marito fuffoso e allarmoide" sono alcune delle mie espressioni preferite ancora oggi.


:rotfl: :rotfl: forte Lillie...
Anche Bree non scherzava "chiamami un taxi, sagoma!"
Ma scelsi Banshee e non Bree perché utilizzare come nick il nome di una prostituta dei fumetti non mi sembrò adeguato


----------



## Alessandra (3 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: forte Lillie...
> Anche Bree non scherzava "chiamami un taxi, sagoma!"
> Ma scelsi Banshee e non Bree perché utilizzare come nick il nome di una prostituta dei fumetti non mi sembrò adeguato


Invece Banshee per quale motivo ando' dall'indagatore dell'incubo?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (3 Febbraio 2016)

"Chiamami Untassì!"
"Molto bene, Untassì. E tu chiamami Groucho". 



Alessandra ha detto:


> Invece Banshee per quale motivo ando' dall'indagatore dell'incubo?


Mi pare che ci fosse una questione di bambole assassine dietro. E mi pare che Banshee fosse una fata irlandese.


----------



## banshee (3 Febbraio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Invece Banshee per quale motivo ando' dall'indagatore dell'incubo?


[emoji22]


----------



## Alessandra (3 Febbraio 2016)

Che bella 
E Bree invece?  Perchè ando' da Dylan?


----------



## Nicka (3 Febbraio 2016)

Ammetto che per curiosità me la sono letta la storia di Banshee...
La bambola assassina mi ha scioccata!!!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (3 Febbraio 2016)

E' incredibile come mi ricordo a memoria disegni, colori e frasi dette appartenenti a fumetti che ho letto quando avevo 17 anni. Addirittura pure la fata Banshee irlandese mi sono andato a ricordare, 23 anni dopo.

Comunque...

Alessandra, non capisco se ti interessa davvero o ci prendi in giro.

Bree faceva la prostituta. In un album mitico (forse il migliore) chiamato "Storia di Nessuno" si rivolge a Dylan perchè un killer ammazzava tante sue colleghe. 
Nel numero 88 invece (Oltre La Morte) Bree muore di AIDS. 

Posso citare a memoria frasi di entrambi gli album che mi accorgo (oggi!) essere indelebili in me.

La parte più bella è quando Bree sta morendo in ospedale. Arriva la Morte. Dylan scoppia a piangere e chiede alla Morte di salvare Bree. La Morte risponde: "Voi vivi non avete trovato una cura per l'AIDS e chiedi proprio alla Morte di salvarla"? 

Oggi compro ancora DYD ma non lo leggo. Troppa propaganda comunista e qualità dei disegni inaccettabile.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (3 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ciao io nuova, Piacere. Finito ora di leggere il tuo 3d...penso che all'epoca ti avrei ucciso....


Cara oroblu, se mettessi in fila la gente che mi vuole ammazzare otterremmo un corteo tipo festa dell'Unità.

Anche per oggi è finita. Vado a casa. See ya.


----------



## emme76 (3 Febbraio 2016)

io mi fionderei a casa sua giusto per vedere che aria tira.....


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Febbraio 2016)

emme76 ha detto:


> io mi fionderei a casa sua giusto per vedere che aria tira.....


Ciao emme  singolare vero, insonne ?


----------



## Alessandra (3 Febbraio 2016)

Insonne di Seattle 2016 ha detto:


> E' incredibile come mi ricordo a memoria disegni, colori e frasi dette appartenenti a fumetti che ho letto quando avevo 17 anni. Addirittura pure la fata Banshee irlandese mi sono andato a ricordare, 23 anni dopo.
> 
> Comunque...
> 
> ...


Ma figurati, mi interessa! 
Non ero costante nell'acquisto degli albi ma alcuni mi sono rimasti proprio in testa. Fra questi: I delitti della mantide. 

Bella la storia di Bree.  Me la sono persa.  Chissà se esistono albi online scaricabili


----------



## oro.blu (4 Febbraio 2016)

Insonne di Seattle 2016 ha detto:


> Cara oroblu, se mettessi in fila la gente che mi vuole ammazzare otterremmo un corteo tipo festa dell'Unità.
> 
> Anche per oggi è finita. Vado a casa. See ya.


Solo perché eri ambiguo nella dichiarazione del tuo "amore" a partire dal titolo...
  buona giornata


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (4 Febbraio 2016)

emme76 ha detto:


> io mi fionderei a casa sua giusto per vedere che aria tira.....


Ho delle bocce di vetro con dentro essenza di black vanilla per ambiente. Tira quest'aria qui.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (4 Febbraio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ma figurati, mi interessa!
> Non ero costante nell'acquisto degli albi ma alcuni mi sono rimasti proprio in testa. Fra questi: I delitti della mantide.
> 
> Bella la storia di Bree.  Me la sono persa.  Chissà se esistono albi online scaricabili


I "delitti della mantide" non solo è uno dei miei preferiti, ma l'immagine dell'assassina in lingerie e guanti di raso neri fino al gomito ha influenzato non poco i miei rapporti con le donne.

Una volta pensavo di andare a Torino apposta per andare all' "Hiroshima Mon Amour" (Chissà se esisteva davvero o se esiste ancora!). L'immagine della ragazza sola al tavolo che legge "Looking for Mr. Goodbar" perchè dice che nulla attira l'attenzione più di una ragazza sola che legge al tavolo di un pub è epocale (Forse ne aveva avuta anche troppa di attenzione, visto che viene uccisa da Marty Piletti). 

Anyway, non credo che esistano albi on line scaricabili. Però credo che si possibile ordinare quelli che vuoi on line e farteli arrivare a casa (quando in passato sono andato all'estero per mesi, al mio ritorno ho fatto così).


----------



## banshee (4 Febbraio 2016)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> I "delitti della mantide" non solo è uno dei miei preferiti, ma l'immagine dell'assassina in lingerie e guanti di raso neri fino al gomito ha influenzato non poco i miei rapporti con le donne.
> 
> Una volta pensavo di andare a Torino apposta per andare all' "Hiroshima Mon Amour" (Chissà se esisteva davvero o se esiste ancora!). L'immagine della ragazza sola al tavolo che legge "Looking for Mr. Goodbar" perchè dice che nulla attira l'attenzione più di una ragazza sola che legge al tavolo di un pub è epocale (Forse ne aveva avuta anche troppa di attenzione, visto che viene uccisa da Marty Piletti).
> 
> Anyway, non credo che esistano albi on line scaricabili. Però credo che si possibile ordinare quelli che vuoi on line e farteli arrivare a casa (quando in passato sono andato all'estero per mesi, al mio ritorno ho fatto così).



Insonne, anche tu hai la collezione completa? io dal numero 1 (non prima edizione, purtroppo) ad oggi...


----------



## ilnikko (4 Febbraio 2016)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Una volta pensavo di andare a Torino apposta per andare all' "Hiroshima Mon Amour" (Chissà se esisteva davvero o se esiste ancora!)


Certo. Esisteva ed esiste.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (4 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Insonne, anche tu hai la collezione completa? io dal numero 1 (non prima edizione, purtroppo) ad oggi...


Anche io. Forse negli ultimi anni ne ho mancati uno o due, ma mi riservo sempre di ordinarli on line.


----------



## banshee (4 Febbraio 2016)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Anche io. Forse negli ultimi anni ne ho mancati uno o due, ma mi riservo sempre di ordinarli on line.


ti è piaciuto "Sciarada"? io l'ho adorato, pur essendo relativamente "nuovo", cioè rispetto ai mitici primi 121.

ho dato il tormento a tutti qui sull'angolo dei fumetti consigliando di leggerlo.


----------



## Alessandra (4 Febbraio 2016)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> I "delitti della mantide" non solo è uno dei miei preferiti, ma l'immagine dell'assassina in lingerie e guanti di raso neri fino al gomito ha influenzato non poco i miei rapporti con le donne.
> 
> Una volta pensavo di andare a Torino apposta per andare all' "Hiroshima Mon Amour" (Chissà se esisteva davvero o se esiste ancora!). L'immagine della ragazza sola al tavolo che legge "Looking for Mr. Goodbar" perchè dice che nulla attira l'attenzione più di una ragazza sola che legge al tavolo di un pub è epocale (Forse ne aveva avuta anche troppa di attenzione, visto che viene uccisa da Marty Piletti).
> 
> Anyway, non credo che esistano albi on line scaricabili. Però credo che si possibile ordinare quelli che vuoi on line e farteli arrivare a casa (quando in passato sono andato all'estero per mesi, al mio ritorno ho fatto così).


Notevole l'assassina con I guanti di raso. 
Forse ha influenzato pure me, sai?
Due anni dopo vidi un.paio di guanti di raso in una merceria e li comprai.  Li indossavo per me (ero una ragazzina ). E nel mio immaginario erano da indossare solo con lingerie  (per dirti,  non con un abito nero).
Ancora adesso mi è rimasta questa cosa dei guanti e infatti sono nel mio cassetto di biancheria intima.

Belle tutte quelle storie di solitudine nel club. ...
La bellona che si sentiva un angelo sceso in terra,  quella che appunto legge sola nel club. ...

Per questo chiedo su dylan dog e personaggi. ...
Alcune storie non erano granchè ma altre erano memorabili.  Se devo comprarli e sceglierli,  diciamo che voglio andare a colpo sicuro e sapere di aver scelto un albo degno.


----------



## banshee (4 Febbraio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Notevole l'assassina con I guanti di raso.
> Forse ha influenzato pure me, sai?
> Due anni dopo vidi un.paio di guanti di raso in una merceria e li comprai.  Li indossavo per me (ero una ragazzina ). E nel mio immaginario erano da indossare solo con lingerie  (per dirti,  non con un abito nero).
> Ancora adesso mi è rimasta questa cosa dei guanti e infatti sono nel mio cassetto di biancheria intima.
> ...


Ale, ti consiglio stra vivamente:

-"Sciarada", la protagonista femminile è a dir poco strepitosa. Se mi fossi iscritta dopo averlo letto, qui mi chiamerei Angelique  " Partita con la morte", "Oltre la morte", "la donna che uccide il passato" e "johnny Freak" (lacrimuccia) e "scanner"


----------



## Rudra (4 Febbraio 2016)

Ho tentato per anni lo scambio dei corpi, ma gnente.


----------



## Alessandra (4 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Ale, ti consiglio stra vivamente:
> 
> -"Sciarada", la protagonista femminile è a dir poco strepitosa. Se mi fossi iscritta dopo averlo letto, qui mi chiamerei Angelique  " Partita con la morte", "Oltre la morte", "la donna che uccide il passato" e "johnny Freak" (lacrimuccia) e "scanner"


Grazie mille ) 
Me li segno!  :up:


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (10 Febbraio 2016)

Vi è mai capitato di avere la venere nel segno e risentire carrettate di ex che, benchè non sollecitate, Vi vogliono perlustrare il piloro passando da sopra?


----------



## oro.blu (10 Febbraio 2016)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Vi è mai capitato di avere la venere nel segno e risentire carrettate di ex che, benchè non sollecitate, Vi vogliono perlustrare il piloro passando da sopra?



non ci arrivo


----------



## Alessandra (10 Febbraio 2016)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Vi è mai capitato di avere la venere nel segno e risentire carrettate di ex che, benchè non sollecitate, Vi vogliono perlustrare il piloro passando da sopra?


Ma ex di quanto tempo fa? ? Anche gente che non senti da anni?


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Febbraio 2016)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Vi è mai capitato di avere la venere nel segno e risentire carrettate di ex che, benchè non sollecitate, Vi vogliono perlustrare il piloro passando da sopra?


Hai problemi digestivi ? Ma passando da sopra che vor di ? 
Carrettate di ex cioè moltitudine ?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (11 Febbraio 2016)

E' perchè guardi troppi cartoni animati (By the way, quella nel tuo avatar dovrebbe essere Lana, la fidanzata di Conan, isnt'it?).



oro.blu ha detto:


> non ci arrivo


Gente che non sento da eoni, ma che evidentemente ha avuto notizie di me. 



Alessandra ha detto:


> Ma ex di quanto tempo fa? ? Anche gente che non senti da anni?


"passando da sopra" = passando dalla bocca
"Carrettate" = moltitudine indistinta, mucchio, bunch of, caterva, bus loads

Scusate il mio digitare ermetico (ermetico della mutua!)  



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai problemi digestivi ? Ma passando da sopra che vor di ?
> Carrettate di ex cioè moltitudine ?


----------



## brenin (11 Febbraio 2016)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Vi è mai capitato di avere la venere nel segno e risentire carrettate di ex che, benchè non sollecitate, Vi vogliono perlustrare il piloro passando da sopra?


Limitatamente ad esperienze personali,sono episodi che possono provocare pita ( acronimo americano per dolori - più o meno intensi - in zona delicata del corpo umano, espressione che sicuramente ben conosci ), per cui stavo sempre sulla "difensiva ".....
Un collega inglese,molto meno colorito nelle espressioni,definiva questi "ritorni" come palle di neve pronte a trasformarsi in valanga....


----------

